# Allen, TX CCO (Allen Premium Outlets)



## DaizyDeath (Oct 11, 2006)

ill try to update this a frequently as possible with dates and item descriptions for the Allen Premium Outlets Cosmetic Company Outlet.
[maybe it will save you a trip!]

ps. Sorry if i dont know all the names of the items so ill do my best to describe them.

Products as of October 10, 2006

Sheer Pigment Pearlizer [ in a darker pink color ]

Tinted Lip Conditioner Pots [in almost every color]
^they no longer have any of the tint toons left

Fantistic Plastic CCB

A lighter cream colored CCB not shure of name

Absinthe Blue ES

Sweetie Cake Quad
^Picture: http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...ecake.jpg.html

Free to be eyes Quad
^Picture: http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...etobe.jpg.html

Intentive Eyes
^Picture:http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...equad.jpg.html

Several asian style looking pallettes in greenish blue and fuschia forgot the name
^ the quad had eyeshadows another one had lip stuff they were very cute!

Zeal! ES
^they had around 10 more eyeshadows 



They had the older style bronzing/colouring sticks in 4 different shades

^Pictures: http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...e/paintsticks/

They had the select moisture cover in 10 shades

A very Large Variety of Studio Fix foundations and other Foundations


They had a tanned sheer tone shimmer blush 

and about 5 other blushes

Pink Opal Pigment

Providence Pigment

Pink Apricot Pigment

Violet Matte Pigment

Azreal Blue Pigment

Several of the old style shimmer soufles

2 different glimmer shimmers one a light skin color the other one more of a bronze color

Irridescent Pressed Powder

Naked You MSF

Porclain Pink MSF

ALOT of lipsticks atleast 25 different types

A set of tube lipglosses

And around 10 different types of glosses

A little black and white makeup bag i think from tour de pink

3 very nice eye brushes 

A brush roll

2 face brushes

Older Style Raised Dome Numbered Eyeshadow in purple
not shure the name of the collection but was about the size of an amuse shadow.

Loose Setting powder
^ Picture : http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...r/isp.jpg.html

Blot Powder 
Picture: http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...owder.JPG.html

Dress to Kiss Shimmer Powder 
Basically its like an msf with smaller glitter and not baked it comes in a studio fix like compact with a mirror on the lid
^ Picture: http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/..._kiss.jpg.html


Just an FYI Items sell out EXTREMELY quick so if you cant make a trip within the week then the items i post might not be there.
Also this isnt everything that is carried at the CCO this is just from what i can remember since i dont make lists.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 11, 2006)

*PM'D YOU with a few questions*

about the foundations


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 4, 2006)

Ooo yes I like this one!  I have only been twice.  There is also one in San Marcos, TX at an outlet mall.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 19, 2006)

*Allen Cco Update 12/19/06*

Ok so I stopped by the Allen CCO today again! & heres your update!

Remember the ladys that work at this CCO are very nice they tell you to call ahead never come the first week beacuse they get their shipments the 3rd week of the month and sometimes the second week so call ahead and they'll reserve whatever product you want behind the counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So heres what they had!



*EYES:*

_PIGMENTS:_
Dark Soul 
Blue 
Ever Opal


_EYESHADOWS:_
star's and rockets
pink freeze
cream de violet
aquadisk
pink venus


_SHADESTICKS:_
Sea Me
Jade

_PAINT:_
stilife


_GLITTER:_
Gold Garnish


_EYE PALETTES:_
Delights Warm Eye

_QUADS:_
Inventive Eyes 


_ALL OVER PRODUCTS:_
Astonish
Shimmerati
Little Pink
Enriched Gold
Rose Duo


_LIPMIX:_
Fuschia 
White
ice blue
new gold


_BRUSHES:_

Pattern Maker Brush Set in Bag 
Body Brush
Several Face Brushes



_Fake Eyelashes:_

Brown Natural Lashes



_LIP PRODUCTS:_
Crystal Rose lg
All the TLC's (not tint toons)
Rubywoo ls
Pro Longwear 2 different colors 

_FACE PRODUCTS:_
Invisible Set Powder in White
Medium Dark Natural MSF
Dark Natural MSF
Dress to Kiss Shimmer Compact
Shell Pearl Shimmer Compact


_BLUSH:_
Mocha
Pinch o' peach
Cheek
Prism
Reed



DISCLAIMER: This is not a comprehensive list of ALL the things mac that are carried at the CCO. I dont go in there with a pencil and paper so I purely use my memory. I cannot guarentee that these products will be there by the time you get to the CCO and this list is only for the cco in ALLEN! I do not do CP's for people sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your wondering do they still have a product thats listed here then call them at (972) 678-4200 they will reserve whatever product you want behind the counter if they have it.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 19, 2006)

Please ask me any questions if your looking for a product that wasnt listed on there they might have had it but I might not have listed it.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 20, 2006)

updated


----------



## kileencheng (Jun 25, 2007)

i was up in dallas this weekend visiting a friend and decided to check out this CCO on the way home (6/24/07): 

BRUSHES:
187
219
216
213
129SE

EYESHADOWS:
Suspicion
Rio de Rosa
Budding Beauty
Innuendo
Shimmermoss (1 left)
Waiting Till Dark (2-3 left)
Romantique 
Overgrown
Mineralize e/s in Interview Purple-X

no pigments.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LIQUIDLASTS
Peacocky Glitter Liner
For The Boys Glitter Liner
Divine Lime Glitter Liner

FACECARE:
Studio Mist Lotion
Oil Control Lotion
Pro Eye Makeup Remover
small and big bag makeup wipes

QUADS:
Inventive, Sweetie Cakes, Take Wing

BLUSHES:
Lure Blushcreme
Coygirl
Hushabye

IRIDESCENT PRESSED POWDERS/BEAUTY POWDERS:
Shell Beauty Powder
Star! Iridescent Pressed Powder
Dressed to Kiss Iridescent Pressed Powder

Enjoy!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2007)

I wish there was a CCO near Houston!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm going there tomorrow & i'm SO excited! i can't wait! i hope they still have a lot of the brushes and iridescent powders. i'll make sure to take note of everything i see!


----------



## shanidy (Oct 25, 2007)

has anybody been lately?  Trying to decide whether to head to San Marcos or Allen...


----------



## pinguinolatino] (Oct 29, 2007)

I went this weekend and they had a few pigments (Night Light, Air de Blu, Fairy Lite, Old Gold, Entremauve, Accent Red, Lovely Lily) a bunch of fluidliners, and the sweetie cakes quad and take wings quad. I didn't look through the eyeshadows but I saw quite a few there. And they still had a few 187s too.


----------



## Liyah (Dec 4, 2007)

anyone know where this store is in the outlet mall? i cant find it!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

It's a few doors down from Gap.


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Dec 29, 2007)

I went today (December 29th, 2007)
heres what they had (from my memory)

Eyes:
2 eyeshadows from barbie collection (whistle and the brownish purple one)
2 eyeshadows from turquatic (aquavert and one other)
and about 15-20 other eyeshadows (mostly purples and pinks)
divine lime glitter liner
peackocy glitter liner
1 other glitter liner
about 7 different liquid last liners
about 5 power point liners
3 soft sparkle liners (including nightsky, a gold, and a purple one)
a few more liners
many discontinued paints (10 shades silver, purple, a few skin toned ones)
NO paintpots
a set of 4 mini shade sticks royal hue, lucky jade...)
fresh cement and lucky jade full size shade sticks
3 quads (sweetie cake, pandamonium, and a brownish one)
1 holiday pallet (black formal: cool eyes)
3 brow shaders (soft charcoal/maple, and 2 others)
2 palletes from novel twist
about 15 different piggies (are-de blu, golders green, rose, fairy lite, pastoral, jardin aries, a glitter, and a bunch more piggies)
20 different fluidliners!!

Face
spray foundation
studio tech
studio stick
studio fix powder
moisture blend
spf 15 foundation
blot powders in a few shades
pearlizers (3 shades)
2 glimmers
spray blush
10 different blushes (mostly dark brownish shades format, taupe, honor margin...)
1 blushcreme (dc BRIGHT PINK color)
2 concealer palletes (dark and light)
bronzing stick (2 shades)
concealer pencil (MANY shades)
prep+prime face
couture face powder in medium

lips
20-30 different lip glasses (no 3D glass) 
longwear lip color (7 shades)
lip stain (i think they had a lip stain)
lipgloss pot (never seen one of these, it was kinda thin)
tinted lip conditioners (about 8-10 shades)
prep+prime lip
3 lip palletes (2 from holiday 2006, 1 from holiday 2005)
3 couture lip stick from 2006 
MISC.
oil control moisturizer
fix + (i think)
a bunch of skincare stuff...

BRUSHES
150 
213
316?
an angled large powder brush
foundation brush
5 other brushes
novel twist brush set
3 more brush sets (not holiday 2007)
brush roll

i think that is it.. wew


----------



## BelleGoddess (Apr 21, 2008)

any updates?  I was thinking about going sometime this week...


----------



## shellybells82 (May 9, 2008)

i didn't write down EVERYTHING since i felt bad being in there so long writing a list... 
please excuse any misspellings and such, i was writing down what i could and i know there is lots that i missed or may have the wrong name and all but, yeah =)

*Pigments*
Sunpepper
Frost
Pinked Mauve
Copperclast
Shimmertime
Softwash Grey
Gold Stroke
Fairylite
Aire-De-Blu
Provence
Off the Radar
Lovely Lily
Pastorale
Viz-A-Violet
Accent Red
Entremauve
Jewelmarine Glitter

*Loose Beauty Powders*
Natural Flare
Soft Flame
Tenderdusk
Drizzlegold
Sunspill

*Irridescent Loose Powders*
Silverdusk
Golden Bronze

All 4 Heirloom Lip Holiday sets w/the bags
3 of the Heirloom Lip Palettes
Heimloom Eye Brush Set - $30.00
2 Novel Twist Eye Palettes
All 4 Heimloom Eye Palettes
Heirloom Lipglass Set
Heirloom Plushglass Set
Heirloom Softsparkle Pencil Set
Heirloom Pigment Set

*Brushes*
187 Brush - $29.50
252 Brush - $20.50
249 Brush - $19.00

*Shadesticks*
Gracious Me
Sea Me
Corn
Lucky Jade
Cedar Rose
Overcast
Shimmermint
Penny
Royal Hue
Gentle Lentil
Shimmersand
Sharkskin

*Blushes*
Emote
Melba
Fleur Power
Format
Dame
Otherwordly
Tantone
Mocha
Well Dressed
Taupe
Margin
Coppertone
Buff
Honour
Ablaze
Raizin
Chereche

*Eyeshadows*
Bang On Blue
Lavendar Sky
Endless Love
Falling Star
Light Ray
Felt Blue
Fertile
Flashtrack
Fountain Blue
Floral Fantasy
Purple Shower
Aquavert
Beauty Sleep
Petalescent
Scene 1
Rite of Spring
Zonk Bleu

*Paints*
Mauvism
Sublime Nature
Canton Candy
Shimma
Pixel
Structural Brown
Tan Ray
Flammable

*Tendertones* - $11.75
Take A Hint
Softnote

*Tinted Lip Conditioners*
Gentle Coral
Baumy Bronze
Aquamelon
Fucshia Fix
Petting Pink
Virtuous Violet
Soothing Beige

*Lipglosses* (Includes Lustreglass, Lipglass, 3d Glass, Plushglass, Chromeglass and any other kinda 'glass' there is.  =)  I was trying to write write write, I didn't pick ea. one up to see what 'type' they were, sorry!)  ** not all they had, just running out room on my paper
Lip 65
La La Libertine
Out for Fun
Algorithim
Synched Up
Moonbathe
Crystal Rose
Touchpoint
Chance Encounter
Lightswitch
Optical
Sweetie Cake
Ciao Manhattan
Young Spark
First Bloom
Standing Ovation
Perfectly Pink
Heartthrob
Bare Truth
Be-in
Heartfelt Pink
Angelcream
Prizeshine
Angelwing
Negligee
En Point
Flowerosophy
Already Fab
Magnetique
Polish Me Pink
Star Nova
Palatial

*Lipsticks* ** not all they had, just running out of room on my paper
Dubonnet
CB96
Full Blown
Vivacious
Chic
Roam Free
Flowerplay
Plum-Like
Out to Shock
Blast of Blue
Eclipse from Moonbathe
Honeymoon from Moonbathe
Solar Plum from Moonbathe

*Liquidlast Liners*
Dress Khaki
Disc Black
Classic Cream
Pinkcraft
Aqualine
Auto-Orange
Fucshia-ism
Inkspill
Brassbeat
Visionaire

*Glitterliners*
Peacocky
Divine Lime

*Fluidlines*
Jadeye
Iris Eyes
Ostentatious
Sweet Sage
Delphic
New Weed
Non-Conformist
Waveline
Blue Peep
Royal Wink

*Skincare* **a lot of this was the older packaging, but some new
Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Moisture Fix
Oil Control Lotion
Fast Response Eye Cream
Moisturegleam
Strobe Cream
Studio Moisture Cream
Fix +
Cremewash
Green Gel Cleaner
Cleanse Off Oil
Pro Eye Makeup Remover

*Other stuff*
Sliver Traincase w/black trimming - $72
A bunch of Mattenes including You Say Tomato & All Grown Up
Mellow Rave & Hullaballoo Highlight Powders
Take Wing Quad
Warm & Viva Glam Lip Palettes from Holiday 06
Bronze Bronzing Powder from Moonbathe
Shell & Star! Irridescent Pressed Powders $14.00

Oh!!  And like EVERY kind of face powder, foundation, concealer, you could ever need or want in like every shade ever made.  =)

Okay think thats it... Woooooooooosh!! =)


----------



## BelleGoddess (May 10, 2008)

shellybells...you rock!

I didn't want to make the drive all the way from downtown Dallas and then there not be anything there...but WOW!  

I will probably go next week...


----------



## mrsgray (May 15, 2008)

shellybells- thanks for letting me know where my tax stimulus is going. I always lose my mind in there.


----------



## BelleGoddess (May 16, 2008)

I went in yesterday and bought $275 worth of stuff...they would only let you buy 3 types of each item...but I still managed to spend way too much money...

they still have a LOT of the stuff that Shelly listed...


----------



## sflores900 (May 28, 2008)

*CCO in Addison TX*

Im going to Dallas in a couple of weeks and I was wondering if this store is worth making a stop?  Does is have some hard to find stuff?  Thanks


----------



## CoConutNwuT (May 29, 2008)

*Re: CCO in Addison TX*

i didnt even know there was a cco in addison? and i live in tx where exactly is it at?


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## darkbeauty27 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone have any updates?  This store is only about 25 minutes from where I live so I may head over there soon.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: CCO in Addison TX*

Oh wow, where in Addison is this one?  I didn't know one is there!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: CCO in Addison TX*

There's not one in Addison..that's north Dallas. Are you talking about the one in Allen?


----------



## Titty (Sep 9, 2008)

One tip though, where the glass case is they also keep more MAC things in there.  You might overlook it because it's stuffed behind all the way in the back of the glass case.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone have any updates?? Can someone pls tell me how much for brush roll?


----------



## Ciani (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone would be able to CP a few things for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (save me the trip of trying to convince the fiance to move to TX) You guys have a ton more than my store!


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone would CP for me too? I live in an area of michigan where there is not CCO store near me!?!?!? Well close to me.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone would CP for me too? I live in an area of michigan where there is not CCO store near me!?!?!? Well close to me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone would CP for me too? I live in an area of michigan where there is not CCO store near me!?!?!? Well close to me._

 

What items are you looking for?


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone would CP for me too? I live in an area of michigan where there is not CCO store near me!?!?!? Well close to me._

 

MAC here in Australia is so expensive so if someone could cp me too that would be great. Im interested in some quads, palettes, brushes and blushes.


----------



## Ciani (Oct 3, 2008)

Would anyone possibly be able to CP me a *Sea Me Shadestick, Sharkskin Shadestick, Rollickin Paintpot (if they have it) and Royal Wink* Fluidline?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Would anyone possibly be able to CP me a *Sea Me Shadestick, Sharkskin Shadestick, Rollickin Paintpot (if they have it) and Royal Wink* Fluidline? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went last weekend and I know for sure they do not have Sharkskin shadestick or Rollickin Paintpot. I am not sure about the Sea Me and Royal Wink.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone know what they have now? I plan on going next weekend if I hear they have some good stuff


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well when I went last weekend they had NOTHING!! I came back so upset..I actually bought Bobbi Brown for the 1st time ever! The lady in there that I love ...Felecia (ask for her) said they will get there next new order in the second week in October..so they may have some great stuff if you go next weekend.


----------



## Ciani (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn! I know I can order the Sharkskin from Nordstrom now but was hoping to get both Sea Me and Sharkskin together hehe. Well then just Sea Me and Royal Wink if anyone happens upon those two then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I went last weekend and I know for sure they do not have Sharkskin shadestick or Rollickin Paintpot. I am not sure about the Sea Me and Royal Wink._


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

I will call tomorrow and see if she has those two items


----------



## Ciani (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! Just let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I will call tomorrow and see if she has those two items_


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Thanks! Just let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
I am on the phone now...she has
Rollickin'     11.75
Royal Wink  10.50

No Sea Me and No Sharkskin


----------



## fattycat (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am on the phone now...she has
Rollickin'     11.75
Royal Wink  10.50

No Sea Me and No Sharkskin_

 

So , they don't have new shipment ?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fattycat* 

 
_So , they don't have new shipment ?_

 
No...I did not see the Rollickin when I went the first time...she said their new shipment is coming this Thurs or Friday...So if you are going this weekend you should be good.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay guys, I may head over there tomorrow after I get off work since their shipment should be in by now.  If I do I will have updates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, if you work for an Estee Lauder company you get a discount right?  Is there anything you have to show them to verify you work for one of the companies?  I work for MAC but don't have my staff card yet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_Okay guys, I may head over there tomorrow after I get off work since their shipment should be in by now. If I do I will have updates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you work for an Estee Lauder company you get a discount right? Is there anything you have to show them to verify you work for one of the companies? I work for MAC but don't have my staff card yet._

 

Yes if you work at any stores in that mall you can get a discount but you have to show them a work badge or pay stub or something. I go there so much they think I work there so they just give it to me anyway...It's 10% if you work at one of the stores in the Allen Mall and 30% if you are an MAC Pro Member/Employee but you will need your member number and ID   
I can give you a list of what they have...I was just there 3x this week....There shipment did not come in this week. She said it should be there by next weekend and they are expecting more Pigments and Warmed is also on the list 

They had pretty much all the 
Fluidlines
Waveline
Dip Down Brown
Peep Blue (I think it was called)
Frostlite
Sage
Blitz & Glitz
BlackTrack

Shadsticks
Beiging
No Sea Me
A few other colors
No Sharkskin

All Mascaras

Pigments were:

Apricot Pink
Accent Red
Air De Blu
Copper Sparkle
Night Light
Copperclast
Entremauve
FairlyLite
Pastorale
Frost
Gold Stroke
Helium
Jewel Marine
Provence
Lovely Lily
Quick Frost
RushMetal
Viz A Violet

Paint Pot
Girl Friendly Only

Lipsticks that stood out

Pink Freeze
1N, 2N, 3N, 4N & 5N
Aloof 

Shadows were bare pickings

Velvet Moss
Satellite Dreams
Poste Haste

All Foundations

Blushes that stood out
Emote
BeLightful
Star

If you have a certain item in mind..Just ask me and I will remember if I saw it there. My friend works there so I always text her and ask and she will text me right back.


----------



## SweetMystique (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update! I was planning on heading over there today but didnt make it. Looks like I can wait till next weekend now.


----------



## SweetMystique (Oct 21, 2008)

Did anyone visit over the weekend?? I can drop by if we need an update.


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone know if they have Blitz and Glitz in right now and the palette from last Christmas with Shadowy Lady in it?  I haven't been in a few weeks and even though the CCO is literally 3 minutes from my house I hate taking two toddlers in if I don't know what I am going after ... though my kids crack the sales people up


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_Anyone know if they have Blitz and Glitz in right now and the palette from last Christmas with Shadowy Lady in it? I haven't been in a few weeks and even though the CCO is literally 3 minutes from my house I hate taking two toddlers in if I don't know what I am going after ... though my kids crack the sales people up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No they did not have it last Saturday, I asked for it too.....I always call and ask b4 I go if there is something in particular I am looking for ...They will gladly tell you if they have it and hold items for you for 24 hrs...
972-678-4200

I want to say yes to the quad...But I can't remember but I think so...


----------



## Cachica (Oct 24, 2008)

Do they have any MSF's at this CCO?


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No they did not have it last Saturday, I asked for it too.....I always call and ask b4 I go if there is something in particular I am looking for ...They will gladly tell you if they have it and hold items for you for 24 hrs...
972-678-4200

I want to say yes to the quad...But I can't remember but I think so..._

 
Thanks Tish!  I made it over there tonight and picked up the palette ... they didn't really have anything else interesting though and it didn't look like they had a new shipment out yet.  

Caroline ... the only MSF the had tonight was Light Flush ... I didn't get it because in the swatches it seems really close to Petticoat, which I own and love!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cachica* 

 
_Do they have any MSF's at this CCO?_

 
They did last week... but they have sold out .. They will perhaps get some more on their next shipment...but they never know until the shipments actually come in.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

You're right they did have Light Flush!!


----------



## Cachica (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_Thanks Tish!  I made it over there tonight and picked up the palette ... they didn't really have anything else interesting though and it didn't look like they had a new shipment out yet.  

Caroline ... the only MSF the had tonight was Light Flush ... I didn't get it because in the swatches it seems really close to Petticoat, which I own and love!_

 
thanks, erin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like Light Flush - I think it's lighter than Petticoat (I sure hope so as I'm getting Petticoat LOL)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cachica* 

 
_thanks, erin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like Light Flush - I think it's lighter than Petticoat (I sure hope so as I'm getting Petticoat LOL)_

 
Light Flush is lighter on me than Petticoat...you will be able to see the difference IMO ...I have both and they look different to me


----------



## Cachica (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Light Flush is lighter on me than Petticoat...you will be able to see the difference IMO ...I have both and they look different to me_

 
Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 25, 2008)

can someone cp me? I want pigments!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Light Flush is lighter on me than Petticoat...you will be able to see the difference IMO ...I have both and they look different to me_

 
You are right Tish ... I went and picked Light Flush up today and it is very different now that I see it on me.  Thanks the the rec!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay I'm definitely going out there on Friday after work.  I'll try to remember to update what they have when I get home.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am going tomorrow morning ...I was all set to go today...But I had a stupid Virus on my PC that I had to deal with...so I will take my mini recorder and note what they have...If I have to write it down it won't happen.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am so horrible...I wrote tons of stuff down and went right out of the CCO and forgot the list on the counter....UGGGHHH

But if you guys ask me about something in Particular I will remember if they had it...
The things that stood out for me and that I bought most of it (Bad me)

*Paint Pots* 
Nice Vice 
Cash Flow
Rollickin
Moss Scape
Perky
Greenstroke
Groundwork


*Fluidlines*
Blacktrack
Dipdown
Waveline
Blue Peep
Sweet Sage
Uppity
Brassy
Silverstroke
Delphic
Frostlite

*Lippies*

Tons...Ask me

Pink Freeze
2N, 3N 4N 5N l/s and l/g
Dark Side
Utter Pervette
Fleshlight

*Lipglasses *- Tons

Studio Fix 
Fix+
Charged water
Cleansers
Wipes

*Mascara* - All 

*Shadesticks*
Beig-ing
Cornstarch
Pink Couture

*Eyeshadows*
fertile
Rite of Spring
Earthy Riches
lot of MES

*Pigments* - Not so many
Coperbalst
Rushmetal
Entremauve 
Provence
Green Glitter 

RichMetal Shadows
Female
Positive Charge
Deep Deposit
Quick Flash 


*Lashes*
#7, #4, #10 

*Fafi* Everything except Sugar Trance 
Make up bags too 

Sorry ladies...I am not a good report back person


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 14, 2008)

If someone is willing to do a CP for a couple items, I'll jump for joy. PM me please.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

What are you looking to get


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 14, 2008)

4N and Entremauve


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok I will pm you


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Blushes I remember

Harmony 
Feeling
Eversun
Emote 
Sweetness


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 15, 2008)

Tish ... I just have to say I love you for that!  Last time I was there (like two weeks ago) the only paintpot they had was Girl Friendly ... I am soooooo thrilled to hear that they have more in now!  

I will have to make a trip over there tomorrow morning before the baby shower I am hosting ... I have been lusting after Rollickin, Greenstroke and Groundwork for a while now.  Thanks again!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah they had about 8-10 so I know I have left some out...I think I want Greenstroke too


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

They also had...these Fliudlines

Ostentatious, 
Graphic Brown, 
Delineate


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like a few of us made it out there today.  I went and I saw almost all of what you guys did.  

I saw lots of last year's Holiday brush sets and Color Form brush sets.  
Also, Lip Varnish and 3-D Lip Laquers.  Rushmetal Highlighters...I got the last Metal-X eyeshadow in Cyber.  They had the 224 brush and some other full size brushes.  Glitter eyeliners in Peacocky, Lime Dandy, Divine Line, and a few others.  Some more Liquid Last liners.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ Thanks girl because after my large haul I forgot half of what they had...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok...My CCO visits are over for awhile...Decided I would run in this morning real quick ...No makeup...bandana, sleep shirt and jeans...I'll just dart right in there and no one will see me! 

Well Angelbunny came in the store...I hear this voice go Tish...I died a slow death right there in the Paint Pot section, She was beautiful, dressed to impress, makeup perfectly done and there I stood looking a HOT MESS!!! I hate all you ladies that I CP'd for!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok...My CCO visits are over for awhile...Decided I would run in this morning real quick ...No makeup...bandana, sleep shirt and jeans...I'll just dart right in there and no one will see me! 

Well Angelbunny came in the store...I hear this voice go Tish...I died a slow death right there in the Paint Pot section, She was beautiful, dressed to impress, makeup perfectly done and there I stood looking a HOT MESS!!! I hate all you ladies that I CP'd for!!_

 
Whatever Tish!  You still looked like a hot mama with bone structure I would KILL for ... and your son is incredibly cute and polite.  It was so nice to meet you!  Thanks for the heads up on the paintpots ... and Cellopink is GREAT!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^ ok girl!! Yeah Mr. Benson the doorman himself!! he's so funny!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Angel Bunny! I wore the CelloPink today! LOVE IT!! we made a good choice on getting that!! It's gorgeous on just solo...


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 18, 2008)

That is hilarious ... 'cause I wore it yesterday too!  I took it with me to work and decided to try it on after my lipstick had worn off ... never did reapply the l/s for the whole damn day!  I am so glad I let you talk me into it .... 

Have you worn Squeeze it! yet?

BTW ... I went back out there today and picked up Macroviolet f/l and Girl Friendly paintpot ... tried Perky but it still made me look ill!

p.s. .. I am Erin btw ... you would think I would have thought of that at the CCO the other day but rude-a$$ here didn't even think to properly introduce herself


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

No I don't think I like it...I think it is going back tomorrow...It looks so dark in the tube...and I bought Golden Olive pigment??? Why??? I don't even wear pigments!! 

Thaks Erin!! We were so excited about the makeup I don't think it came up!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No I don't think I like it...I think it is going back tomorrow...It looks so dark in the tube...and I bought Golden Olive pigment??? Why??? I don't even wear pigments!! 

Thaks Erin!! We were so excited about the makeup I don't think it came up!_

 
I hear you about the pigments ... I love them but will NEVER use a full jar so I try to get samples when I can.  Golden Olive is purty ... gotta go look and see if I have any of that one ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

You have everything girl!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup ... I have it ... shoulda' figured!

BTW ... I think you might have talked me into Gold Deposit ... I have had my hand on the trigger at the MAC website since Saturday.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't blame me...But Love it!!! I am gonna get another cellopink when I go tomorrow


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Don't blame me...But Love it!!! I am gonna get another cellopink when I go tomorrow_

 
If I didn't have a staff meeting tomorrow I would go back too.  I am kicking myself for not picking up 4N and Antique-tease lipsticks today ... and the Accentuate/Sculpt compact ... and and and ... I need help!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah I think I am gonna get another 4N...if they are down to the last few I will grab it for you...If they have plenty I won't bother...Yeah...what does the Accentuate and Sculpt do?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 19, 2008)

It is a dual sided compact to contour and highlight ... I love the facial effect of it (especially since my face is significantly plumper since I had kids than I would like it) but I haven't found the right colours to do it.  The contour shade of this one seemed like it would be perfect.  

Now I just have to get the technique of it down.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Ok...My cheeks are caved in enough...don't need any help


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_If I didn't have a staff meeting tomorrow I would go back too. I am kicking myself for not picking up 4N and Antique-tease lipsticks today ... and the Accentuate/Sculpt compact ... and and and ... I need help!_

 

They had (2) 4N's left


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They had (2) 4N's left_

 
Thanks Tish ... I will make a run out there tomorrow if I have the time.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got yours girl!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

They only had 2 when I got there


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I got yours girl!_

 
Ooooohhhh!  You know I adore you right?!?!?!

Just PM me about it ... thanks girl!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Nov 24, 2008)

I absolutely love this place!! I ventured out there for the first time about a month ago and found some wonderful finds! I was beyond thrilled to see familiar favorites and LE collection items too! I so want to go back out there (only about 45 minutes or so) but I figure with the holiday rush coming up quick, I may have to hold out till the first of the year....or not...lol.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2008)

New shipment in ladies ... and they will have it out ready to sell for the Black Friday event starting at midnight tomorrow!  Any takers?  I am going ... and I am gonna try to twist Tish's arm into meeting me there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like that'll be hard ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am in!! Trust me...I will be there...I hope Starbucks is open at Midnight!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

Tish, what did you and Angel Bunny see at the CCO this morning??? that I might be interested in???


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Too many dang people...They didn't get a new MAC shipment in at all...

Erin...can tell you better....I was too frustrated with the crowd ...

I did see a few Eversun blushes, Sweetness Blush....Maybe 2 of ea
Tons of Emote, Harmony, Serenely, Feeling blushes
Trifle l/g, Lightswitch, 3N, 4N, l/g, 

But I am on a No Buy, No spend on Makeup so I am avoiding MAC anything like the plaque until Hello Kitty 

I really only got what Erin had already held to the side for me for my girl in Houston ...I had no patience for that entire Mall and it is only gonna get worse as the holiday nears


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

I do understand....it seems like people see the word sale and loose their dam minds... gets really aggrevating sometimes.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2008)

Gawd ... that place was an absolute MADHOUSE!  Complete craziness!  

They had several of last year's Royal Assets eye and lip palettes, the blushes that Tish mentioned ... they had two of the Stylistics mystery powder compacts but I didn't catch the names, 

Royal Assets lip and eye palettes
Colour Forms palettes and brush sets
Fafi dolls, lipglasses and bags
Heatherette dual sided eye pencils
usual lipsticks
usual lipglasses, including lots of the 3Ds
Youth Aura charged water
lots of foundations in multiple forms, including Hyperreal ... no lower than NC30 on most

If I remember anything else I will update it ... although after last night I doubt a whole hell of a lot will be left.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Nov 28, 2008)

I went last night at midnight and it was a madhouse.  It was really hot and crowded.  I read that there was going to be a new shipment in, but no such luck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, it didn't stop me from picking up several items.  Best finds were the Fafi lipglasses (sugar trance and squeeze it)...beautiful.

I am going to go back in a few weeks to see if there is anything new.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ They did get a new shipment...unfortunately it contained NO MAC items...which sucked...Next shipment is the 2nd week in Dec she said around the 13th


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 28, 2008)

Tish and Angelbunny I got your stuff. I will send it out tom! Same here at my CCO no new stuff.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_Tish and Angelbunny I got your stuff. I will send it out tom! Same here at my CCO no new stuff._

 

PM me your email so I can pay you.....Your stuff should be there by Monday!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_Tish and Angelbunny I got your stuff. I will send it out tom! Same here at my CCO no new stuff._

 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!  Just PM me with your PayPal addy and a total so I can send you the money.  You are awesome!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! Just PM me with your PayPal addy and a total so I can send you the money. You are awesome!_

 

Yes she is...she is the sweetest person ever!!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello Hello,,
I have a question. There has been updates about things in this CCO
and one thing included the Blacktrack Fluidline,,
uum if they don't have it on display is it possible they have it like where they keep their stuff?
Thanks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes I always ask...because people tend to walk off with the displays is what the workers told me


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah ok, thank you for the help.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

They also had a set  behind the counter that had BlackTrack and Macroviolet in a leather case with a small liner brush for $22 I think it was


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Really? I want to go more now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but after hearing about the new shipment I'll prob wait


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes they told me today the shipment was coming in on Friday the 12th...I'm waiting until then to go


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just had a call from my lady  at the CCO 

They will have a full shipment in late Thusday 12/11 with lots of MAC items 

*Lots of Paintpots* 
Greenstroke, Blackground, Rollickin, MossScape, Layin Low, Perky, Girl Friendly, Nice Vice, Delft, Fresco Rose, Cash Flow 
*Lots of Shadesticks*
Sharkskin, Fresh Cement, Sea Me, Pink Couture, Taupographic, some more that I forgot
*Fafi* - Quads, l/g, Blushes, Powders, Brushes, Lipsticks
*Fluidlines* - Blacktrack, DipDown, Macroviolet, Blue Peep, Waveline, Delphic, Shade, Sage Green, Frostlite 
*Lustreglass* - Lots
*Lipsticks* - 1N, 4N & 5N + l/g, Pink Freeze, VGV, Several Others
*Brushes* - Not sure which ones yet 
*Eyeshadows* - Lots...Not sure of which ones yet
*Dazzleglass*- Not sure which shades 


I will update this Post as she gets the lists of the shipment items....

**************************************************  *************************************************
*Just FYI I  have already promised several CP's so I am not sure if I will be able to do anymore...
But there are quite a few people in this area on this thread...
I have to get kids Christmas stuff...so my cash is limited right now. *

**************************************************  *************************************************


----------



## elmo1026 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey let me know if they have the 109 brush thanks.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 4, 2008)

ooooo..im trying to talk my hubs into taking me there this weekend! maybe i need to wait for next...arrrgghhh...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ They have barely anything left from Balck Friday...they don;t even have 1 paint pot she told me


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow I need to go when that shipment comes!
Fafi stuffs is what I want,Paintpots,and fluidlines!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Oh wow I need to go when that shipment comes!
Fafi stuffs is what I want,Paintpots,and fluidlines!_

 

She said everything should be out by 2pm on Thursday


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She said everything should be out by 2pm on Thursday_

 
In that case I will be there at 4:30 on Thursday as soon as I can leave school!


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ladies, you are going to love this announcement...new paint pots are in.

Here is what I remember (of the new items):

Fafi quad 2, I think...not MACs best quad, IMHO
Nice vice paint pot
Rollickin' paint pot
Perky paint pot
Cash flow paint pot
Carbon e/s
Embark e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Shroom e/s
Honey Lust e/s
Mythology e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Idol eyes e/s
X-rocks sheertone shimmer blush
I didn't pay attention to the fluidlines, but there is a decent selection (looked like at least 8 different ones)
Also looked liked they got in some new pigments, but I can't remember the names....just had more on the tray than last time.

Otherwise, same ol, same ol.  No new l/g, l/s, blush, shadesticks, eyeliners, than listed above.

Hope this helps.

And, of course, I picked up some paint pots and e/s.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_Ladies, you are going to love this announcement...new paint pots are in.

Here is what I remember (of the new items):

Fafi quad 2, I think...not MACs best quad, IMHO
Nice vice paint pot
Rollickin' paint pot
Perky paint pot
Cash flow paint pot
Carbon e/s
Embark e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Shroom e/s
Honey Lust e/s
Mythology e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Idol eyes e/s
X-rocks sheertone shimmer blush
I didn't pay attention to the fluidlines, but there is a decent selection (looked like at least 8 different ones)
Also looked liked they got in some new pigments, but I can't remember the names....just had more on the tray than last time.

Otherwise, same ol, same ol. No new l/g, l/s, blush, shadesticks, eyeliners, than listed above.

Hope this helps.

And, of course, I picked up some paint pots and e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG did they put them out today??? They were not there when I called at 11am... I will be there tomorrow morning at 10am


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, I went tonight around 7ish and there they were.  I was so exciting b/c I really, really, really wanted those paint pots.  I figured that the e/s will be around for awhile, but that the paint pots would go quickly.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am there at 10am ...I have all the paint pots...But since you can buy only 3 of each item type.....I will have to make two visits...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Did they have new brushes


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope, no new brushes.  Ugh, Iim tired of seein the same old brushes there


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Me friggin too!!! Thank you!! she told me they had all the shadesticks did you see those ... Not that I really want any but she is holding a Sharkskin for me


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

I didn't see any new shadesticks.  They had copper penny (I may have that name wrong), blurberry, shimmermint, a sand colored one that looked pretty beat up.  I was hoping to see some new ones.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

She named off Sea Mea, Fresh Cement, Sharkskin, Pink Couture, Corn something ...they must have not gotten those set out yet .. I'll look in the am


----------



## sinergy (Dec 5, 2008)

oooo so should i go or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how many paint pots do they usually get? i really need nice vice and cash flow, ok maybe i dont need them, but i want, just seriously want!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


ok since im not from that area, what is the name of the closest mall to the outlet malls? like an actual MAC store? if anyone knows, thanks!


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

Great.  Please post if they have those tomorrow.  I would love to grab a few of those.  I am hoping to find a Royal Hue b/c I love purple e/s so much.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok... Tell me which ones you want and I will have her hold them for you


----------



## cetati (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh my God Tish, could you please CP Nice Vice for me please please please?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ the limit is 3 and I already have 3 requests...If I can I will...But it is not looking likely that I will be able to get a 4th today because they will not sell me over 3 ...If there is one that is not available for another CP I will ...If not I will not be able to help on this trip, sorry.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Oh my God Tish, could you please CP Nice Vice for me please please please?_

 

Check with Cinfulgirl or Angelbunny...they are both going to the CCO  not sure how many Paint Pots they are buying.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok...I am so OLD!!! Who wanted a Fafi Eyes 1 Quad??

No Nice Vice...They had one left and AngelBunny got that one
No sharkskin shade sticks
No 109 Brushes
No Delft p/p
No Artifact



Cash Flow
MossScape
Perky 
Girl Freindly
Greenstroke


e/s they had that I remember

Goldmine _ Got the last one 
Honey Lust
Idol Eyes
Parfait Amour
Mythology
Carbon
Embark
Shroom
Velvet Moss
Purple Shower (?)



Off the Radar - Piggie (got the last one)
Copperized
Sweet Sienna
Golden Olive
Provence
Copperclast

Blush
Eversun
X-Rocks
Feeling
Harmony
Emote

Fafi Quad 1
Fun & Sexy L/s 

I swear I did not lok at anything else...when my cash ran out..I ran out....Sorry


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

Where they sold out of the sharkskin shadesticks, or did they just not come in this shipment?  Also, did you spot any new brushes?

I had no idea that they ordered so few paint pots...for some reason, I had it in my mind that they had like 25 of everything...no idea where that came from.  Glad I picked them up last night.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, i also remember seeing Helium pigment there last night.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep...They had that too...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_Where they sold out of the sharkskin shadesticks, or did they just not come in this shipment? Also, did you spot any new brushes?

I had no idea that they ordered so few paint pots...for some reason, I had it in my mind that they had like 25 of everything...no idea where that came from. Glad I picked them up last night._

 
No MAC brushes came in Only Bobbie Brown...they got in 2 sharkskin s/s and they bought them ....


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ bummer.  I will just have to track down those shadesticks later on.

And, quick question about the paint pots...which looks better...girl friendly or perky.  I don't wear mac foundation, but I don't have dark skin or light skin.  My skin is just middle of the range brown.

And, is helium pigment too similar to vanilla pigment to own both?  Thanks, y'all.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Perky  GF is kinda matte blahhh to me ..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_^^^ bummer. I will just have to track down those shadesticks later on.

And, quick question about the paint pots...which looks better...girl friendly or perky. I don't wear mac foundation, but I don't have dark skin or light skin. My skin is just middle of the range brown.

And, is helium pigment too similar to vanilla pigment to own both? Thanks, y'all._

 

 Helium looks very light in the jar but it is a light pink IMO...totally different from Vanilla which is more close to shroom .... cream color 

So they are very different ... It's very pretty


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahhh, I was sleeping today!
I could have gone earlier..
So the new stuff came in right?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes...All but the shadesticks I think...Erin is there now so she will check in soon  if anything else came in


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay thank you ^_^


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

But there stuff was gone!!!! I mean GONE!!! 

Be Back gotta go pull my kids tooth UGGHHHH I hate being a Mommy right now...last time it flipped somewhere and we never found it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nothing new...she said there were a couple of Shadesticks in Sea Me...and a few more shadows...


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

So this means mostly the same stuff is there just no many shadesticks,,
Is any of the Fafi quads still there?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes Fafi 1


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

Did she say which eyeshadows?  Or, is it the same stuff I listed yesterday?  

And, has anyone tried the Sea Me?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

e/s they had that I remember

Goldmine _ Got the last one 
Honey Lust
Idol Eyes
Parfait Amour
Mythology
Carbon
Embark
Shroom
Velvet Moss
Purple Shower (?)


There were a few more but I don't remember


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_Did she say which eyeshadows? Or, is it the same stuff I listed yesterday? 

And, has anyone tried the Sea Me?_

 

I love Sea Me


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_ok since im not from that area, what is the name of the closest mall to the outlet malls? like an actual MAC store? if anyone knows, thanks!_

 
The closest mall to the outlets is Stonebriar Center in Frisco, I believe. I don't think Stonebriar has a MAC Store (someone please verify or correct me). The closest one with a MAC store is Willowbend in Plano.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Angelbunny lives 3 miles from there so she is the best to ask...
I live about 15 miles away and I live on the same street as the MAC Pro Store


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Everything Tish listed is right except there are no Fafi lipsticks.  They had a TON of the Squeeze It lipglasses, a few Sugar Trance and two (after I bought one) Cult Faves.  

They still had quite a few Fafi 1 quads.  

The new shadows they got in here several of the Starflash shadows.  No ... there wasn't any Smoky and Diamonds ... I asked.  I do remember seeing Go, Grande Entrance, Mink and Sable, Glamour Check, Star by Night and a few others.  

They got a grip of Studio Stick foundations in too ... but none lighter than NC23 than I could see.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Fun & Sexy was there this morning...I touched it fondled it.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

whats a grip? Handful?


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Angelbunny lives 3 miles from there so she is the best to ask...
I live about 15 miles away and I live on the same street as the MAC Pro Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I had met you when I was a lonely ol' evacuee....I used to work at Nordstrom Northpark.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG... I can walk to the mall...I wish you had too...


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

I asked for Fun N Sexy specifically and she said that they didn't have any.  

Sorry bout the slang ... I spend too much time with my students!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Did you see it out in the samples...It was there this morning and she looked at the paper and said we got in 10...I said I dont need it because I just got one from my SS...that is why I remember...ANGELA...she gets on my nerves anyway...sorry Angela if you are on this board...But you do get on my nerves


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know her name ... the really pretty hispanic girl is the one I was asking about.  I did not see a tester for it ... which is why I asked.  Rachel's last night is tonight so I am tempted to call and ask her to look.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would.....Angela is the tall curly head brunette she has only been there about a month ....I've never seen the hispanic girl you always speak of...but I go during the morning hours


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

I may go out when FG gets home


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Erin I am going to get my stuff..call me if you need to...

I am officially done BUYING MAC until Hello Kitty.....The only MAC I will get is in Trade...Or B2M....I am DONE!!! really I am....  ***convincing self***


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG I had never seen a pic of you Tish,
untill like right now on your page, and I think I saw you there


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 6, 2008)

Tish, what did you get tonight?  And, I am with you...I am done with buying MAC for awhile.  I've been going a little crazy lately and need to enjoy the stuff I have.  I am holding out for HK, too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sugar Trance l/g, Sweet Sienna Pigment, Sea Me and Sharkskin, 4N


----------



## sinergy (Dec 6, 2008)

i would love to find another Utterly Frivolous from Fafi..that lipstick is so special to me. *sigh* Thank you ladies for all the updates!!! Im newer to the CCO shopping ring, so I really appreciate the info!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll keep you posted if it pops up and they will Hold stuff for you if you ask them to


----------



## sinergy (Dec 6, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 6, 2008)

Tish you and your 4n. I bet you have 20 by now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Karina...I'm gonna need you to get out of my Make Up Case!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 7, 2008)

hey ladies.  Have yall noticed any Bobbi Brown at your CCO?  I'm wanting a few CPs of pot rouge and eye palettes.  Let me know


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 7, 2008)

I want the X-rocks blush. Did they still have it? My parents live in the Dallas area. The closest MAC store I can think of was at willowbend mall in plano.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes they X-Rocks...they have about 10 left after I went this afternoon!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_hey ladies. Have yall noticed any Bobbi Brown at your CCO? I'm wanting a few CPs of pot rouge and eye palettes. Let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes they have Bobbi Brown...Lost of items...I cannot tell you which one because the only thing I got was Mascara from BB....But you might can have someone check....I am done shopping for Makeup until after New Years.. I will not step foot back in there it costs me too much money every time I go

BB - Shimmerbricks, eye palettes, lip palettes, blush, eyeshadows, pot liners, lipsticks, foundations and powders is what I saw. 

Shades,....Not sure


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_





Tish you and your 4n. I bet you have 20 by now._

 
I have 4 that is pretty pathetic...I am giving one to My Mom though...


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 7, 2008)

Tish, was there any new MAC there when you went this afternoon....not that I really care, since I am not shopping until Hello Kitty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...also trying to convince myself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nothing New at all....


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 8, 2008)

Ladies Tish said that she saw lots of Bobbi Brown when she was there.  Anyone willing to do some CPs for me?  PM me please


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yes they X-Rocks...they have about 10 left after I went this afternoon!_

 
How much is the blush? I've called around at the CCO's in my area and none of them have it. They don't ever have anything I want lolz!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 8, 2008)

I must go back. last I went was the day before Thanksgiving (I don't do black fridays) but got myself a few little early gifts - Royal Assets Palette in Smokey Eyes, the TRIP Warm Eyes and Lips palette (love this!!) and a TRIP Fluidline Liner set (Blackline & Macroviolet). I was a very happy girl! I've been really wanting some of the Neo Sci-fi collection, but didn't see it there., boo hoo. Fingers crossed for next time though. I may have to wait til the first of the year so as to avoid the temptation. I had serious MAC attack during November, so I will have to post my first collective haul before to long...lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Updates...Not that there are any really
*
Fafi Eyes 1 Quads
Fafi LE Brushes, Makeup Bags
Color Forums - Brush, Quads

*Lipsticks*
1N, 4N, 5N, Pink Freeze, VGV(tons) VGVI (tons) Lots of other random ones 

*Lipglass*

Bateaux, Sugar Trance, Trifle, Lots of Lustreglass, Angel Cream, 1N, 3N, 4N, 5N, Clear, Lots of others 

190, 249 Brush... A few more insignificant ones 
181 I think they only had 2... I bought 1 

*Pigments*
Off the Radar
Copperclast
Golden Olive
Provence
Kitchimas 
Steel Blue
Jardin Aires
Aire Du Blue
Accent Red
Violet
Viza Violet
Teal/Green Glitter ?
Lovely Liley
Gold Strole
Gilded Green
Circa Plum
Sweet Sienna

*Eyeshadows*
Fertile
Go
Fleet Blue (can't read my own writing)
Star By Night
Beauty Sleep
Glamour Check
Mink & Sable
Parfait Amour
Orb
Mythology
Lotusland
Fountainbleu
Samona Silk (writing inlegible)
Petalescent
Purple Shower
Carbon
Bold & Brazen
Goldmine
Antiqued


*Highlighters*
Rose Bouillion
Deep Deposit

*MES *
Earthy Riches
Silversmith

*Shadesticks*
Pink Couture
Shimmerstick
Beige-in

*Fluidlines*
Dipdown
Ostentatious
Blacktrack
New Weed (only one I got it)
Blue Peep
Iris Eyes
Sage
Frostlite
Waveline

*Paintpots*
Rollickin
Layin Low
Perky
Girl Friendly
Grreenstroke
MossScape

*Lashes*
#7 and #10, Single lashes


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, they got the Starflash shadows really fast!  

Thanks for the list!

I plan to go out there on Friday.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Forgot....Prescriptives...False Lash Mascara  

Love that stuff....They got over 200 of those in ....


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i would love to find another Utterly Frivolous from Fafi..that lipstick is so special to me. *sigh* Thank you ladies for all the updates!!! Im newer to the CCO shopping ring, so I really appreciate the info!!_

 
Aw, I just saw this at my CCO tonight.. wish I would have looked at this thread sooner I would have grabbed one for you! I'll check with you next time I'm about to go and see if you're still looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm in FL but I'd gladly help out a fellow addict. I know how it feels to yearn for something that's out of reach, hahah


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn. I need to stop by there, it's on the way to my mom's house. Sort of.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^ yes you are close.....they have great stuff...If you go ... Just say has Tish been in here today and watch their faces....LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2008)

well, I'm really not close.
I'm in Arlington, and only drive through Allen as a midpoint for a 2 hour run. :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

How far is Arlington from Allen.....I told you I could meet you or mail you stuff...


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2008)

Eh. It's a 45 minute drive. I just never get over to North Dallas area, LOL.
And when I'm on my way to Mom's, I don't want to stop driving til I get there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well I always post the list...Just let me know and we can always meet some where in the middle...Plus I need an excuse to get my big butt climbing anyway!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*Updates...Not that there are any really*

Fafi Eyes 1 Quads
Fafi LE Brushes, Makeup Bags
Color Forums - Brush, Quads (Warm and Cool)

Mini Lip Gloss Sets
Tons of SE/LE Brush Sets (purple, geen, red, fafi) 

Tons of various Makeup Bags...

Traincase 


*Lipsticks*
1N, 4N, 5N, Pink Freeze, VGV(tons) VGVI (tons) Lots of other random ones 

*Lipglass*

Bateaux, Sugar Trance, Trifle, Lots of Lustreglass, Angel Cream, 1N, 3N, 4N, 5N, Clear, Lots of others 

190, 249 Brush... A few more insignificant ones 
181 I think they only had 2... I bought 1 

*Pigments*
Off the Radar
Copperclast
Golden Olive
Provence
Kitchimas 
Steel Blue
Jardin Aires
Aire Du Blue
Accent Red
Violet
Viza Violet
Teal/Green Glitter ?
Lovely Liley
Gold Strole
Gilded Green
Circa Plum
Sweet Sienna

*Eyeshadows*
Fertile
Go
Fleet Blue (can't read my own writing)
Star By Night
Beauty Sleep
Glamour Check
Mink & Sable
Parfait Amour
Orb
Mythology
Lotusland
Fountainbleu
Samona Silk (writing inlegible)
Petalescent
Purple Shower
Carbon
Bold & Brazen
Goldmine
Antiqued


*Highlighters*
Rose Bouillion
Deep Deposit

*MES *
Earthy Riches
Silversmith

*Shadesticks*
Pink Couture
Shimmerstick
Beige-in

*Fluidlines*
Dipdown
Ostentatious
Blacktrack
New Weed (only one I got it)
Blue Peep
Iris Eyes
Sage
Frostlite
Waveline

*Paintpots*
Rollickin
Layin Low
Perky
Girl Friendly
Grreenstroke
MossScape

*Lashes*
#7 and #10, Single lashes_

 

They also had 

Springbean l/g  (loves it!!) 
Prep & Prime Lip

Fix + (old packaging)
Facial Cleanser
Hypereal Foundation ...all colors
Studio Concealer Sticks All colors
Concealer Crayons/Pencils

Mystery Powder in Deep Dark and Medium Dark 
*Star* Face Powder
Light Flush MSF


Loud Lash Mascara

*Blush*
Feeling 
X-Rocks
Serenely
Eversun
Harmony
Emote
Sweetness (??)

*
P.S. For all non local ...I am currently not doing anymore CP's until after the Holidays! *
I have to much other Santa stuff I have to get done in the next few weeks!!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 11, 2008)

Tish! I thought you were done shopping!!! Some kind of "No MAC Buying" law or something...

tsk tsk


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_
*
P.S. For all non local ...I am currently not doing anymore CP's until after the Holiday! *_

 
Wallets rejoiced and Jesus wept.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_Tish! I thought you were done shopping!!! Some kind of "No MAC Buying" law or something...

tsk tsk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I WAS!!! But a couple of my swap Cp'ers needed a few items and since they have gone out of their way for me...I didn't mind one last trip.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Wallets rejoiced and Jesus wept._

 
OKKKKK  That up front cash is wearing out the plastic!!!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I WAS!!! But a couple of my swap Cp'ers needed a few items and since they have gone out of their way for me...I didn't mind one last trip._

 
LOL @ one last trip... we'll see how long that lasts!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_Tish! I thought you were done shopping!!! Some kind of "No MAC Buying" law or something...

tsk tsk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and I so was done....That MacLuvin and that Blue Peep f/l...she better do a fotd too!!

The,,,as I was leaving....she said Oh wait Sweetpea....didn't you want a Springbean I just some of those in...Stops IN tracks...I said give me two ...then I said No one because I'm broke...so she said well I'll buy one for you for Christmas since you are my favorite customer ever...so I got Buy one get one free!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really done now....

Hey let me ask you girls....

My son's teacher.... 

I bought her a 
Loud Lash Mascara, Bateaux Lipglass, Generic Compact Mirror, Travel size Hand Sanitizer and Travel size Lubiderm Lotion 
Is that good???


----------



## Rancas (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all, first post in this thread. We went out there this weekend and I picked up a few things, the red Colour Forms brush set, Visionaire Liquidlast liner to go under Pink Platinum Metal X (happy to see this at a better price since I was going to pick it up at the counter anyway), Sugar Trance, Laying Low, Rollickin, and Girl Friendly. I really want Cash Flow but no such luck.

I tried to buy Your Ladyship & Revved Up but they were sold out although the testers were out on the tray. That is the second time that's happened to me with Your Ladyship, grrr.

Does anyone know if they've had the Heatherette palettes or lip stuff out there yet or have I just missed it?


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_and I so was done....That MacLuvin and that Blue Peep f/l...she better do a fotd too!!

The,,,as I was leaving....she said Oh wait Sweetpea....didn't you want a Springbean I just some of those in...Stops IN tracks...I said give me two ...then I said No one because I'm broke...so she said well I'll buy one for you for Christmas since you are my favorite customer ever...so I got Buy one get one free!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really done now....

Hey let me ask you girls....

My son's teacher.... 

I bought her a 
Loud Lash Mascara, Bateaux Lipglass, Generic Compact Mirror, Travel size Hand Sanitizer and Travel size Lubiderm Lotion 
Is that good???_

 

LOL I think you mentioned something about buying a brush, too... don't try to hide it!!!

And YES I think that's an awesome idea for your son's teacher... I always just gave teachers homemade cookies... my mother started the Christmas tradition (fiasco, really) and now it's all on my sister and me. We have cookies coming out our ears by the time Christmas comes. Maybe I'll put them up in a sale thread... hahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rancas* 

 
_Hi all, first post in this thread. We went out there this weekend and I picked up a few things, the red Colour Forms brush set, Visionaire Liquidlast liner to go under Pink Platinum Metal X (happy to see this at a better price since I was going to pick it up at the counter anyway), Sugar Trance, Laying Low, Rollickin, and Girl Friendly. I really want Cash Flow but no such luck.

I tried to buy Your Ladyship & Revved Up but they were sold out although the testers were out on the tray. That is the second time that's happened to me with Your Ladyship, grrr.

Does anyone know if they've had the Heatherette palettes or lip stuff out there yet or have I just missed it?_

 

They have had Heatherette...But it has been a long time ago...I have not seen any recently...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_LOL I think you mentioned something about buying a brush, too... don't try to hide it!!!

And YES I think that's an awesome idea for your son's teacher... I always just gave teachers homemade cookies... my mother started the Christmas tradition (fiasco, really) and now it's all on my sister and me. We have cookies coming out our ears by the time Christmas comes. Maybe I'll put them up in a sale thread... hahaha_

 

No I need a 109 Brush but they do not have that .....But when they do...On the Road Again!!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone know how much the Fafi dolls are?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Does anyone know how much the Fafi dolls are?_

 
I honestly don't but if you call them they will tell you over the phone 
972-678-4200
I did see some of those there too


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_and I so was done....That MacLuvin and that Blue Peep f/l...she better do a fotd too!!

The,,,as I was leaving....she said Oh wait Sweetpea....didn't you want a Springbean I just some of those in...Stops IN tracks...I said give me two ...then I said No one because I'm broke...so she said well I'll buy one for you for Christmas since you are my favorite customer ever...so I got Buy one get one free!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm really done now....

Hey let me ask you girls....

My son's teacher.... 

I bought her a 
Loud Lash Mascara, Bateaux Lipglass, Generic Compact Mirror, Travel size Hand Sanitizer and Travel size Lubiderm Lotion 
Is that good???_

 
That sounds like a great gift for your son's teacher. 

Thanks for keeping us updated. I really need to make a trip to Dallas. I can't wait till finals end so I can go lolz!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^Let me know when you come...we can meet up and go broke together!!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 12, 2008)

The Fafinettes are $7 each.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Whats a Fafinette


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

OHHH the dolls...really...Now I want those


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks AngelBunny ^_^


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_and I so was done....That MacLuvin and that Blue Peep f/l...she better do a fotd too!!

The,,,as I was leaving....she said Oh wait Sweetpea....didn't you want a Springbean I just some of those in...Stops IN tracks...I said give me two ...then I said No one because I'm broke...so she said well I'll buy one for you for Christmas since you are my favorite customer ever...so I got Buy one get one free!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really done now....

Hey let me ask you girls....

My son's teacher.... 

I bought her a 
Loud Lash Mascara, Bateaux Lipglass, Generic Compact Mirror, Travel size Hand Sanitizer and Travel size Lubiderm Lotion 
Is that good???_

 
I'm gonna really work on a FOTD!!! Thanks a bunch because Blue Peep is the business!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah!!! Praying that I am not forced to buy Blue Peep!!!


----------



## Titty (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I was there yesterday and I came out with a few things that I couldn't resist!

Fafi makeup bag.
Layin' Low Paint Pot.
Rollickin' Paint Pot.
two X-rocks blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lightflush MSF! only $17.25!

and they have Bumble & Bumble shampoo and conditioner there now.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I'm gonna really work on a FOTD!!! Thanks a bunch because Blue Peep is the business!!!!_

 

Really?  i have Blue Peep and have never touched it.  I need some ideas.  Its just been sitting there because i don't know how to wear it


----------



## sdtjefferson (Dec 13, 2008)

I live 10-15mins from here and I have to make myself stay away because I want it all.  Last time I was there I didn't look at any lipsticks but I have lippie fetish.  But everytime I check this thread it gets harder and harder to resist...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

They have tons of X-Rocks blush...they just only had 2 out 

Things she told me she had today in addition to my last post

Rubenesque p/p
Rollickin' p/p
Mink & Sable e/s
Blackberry  e/s
Memorabilia e/s
Phloof e/s
Blue Flame e/s
Cool Heat e/s
Daisychain e/s

Lucky Jade shadestick 

Burnin l/s 
Fast Lane l/s
4N l/s

Optical l/g
Uberpeach l/g

183 Brush


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 14, 2008)

I need to stop looking at these forums. Makes me more anxious. I have a feeling when I go, there is gonna be nothing left!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ Don't worry they are getting 1-2 shipments every week thru the holidays!!


----------



## Ciani (Dec 14, 2008)

Do they still have Bobbie Brown Shimmerbricks, Sea Me Shadestick and Sharkskin? I'm looking for CP's finally again if they happen to have those shadesticks or Shimmerbrick in Gold or Peony and if someone could do the CPing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hubby finally letting me buy a more makeup after my last bank breaking I did lol)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

No Sea Me 
No Sharkskin
Shimmerbricks yes a few different colors $27  up depending on color

Peony they did have $27
No Gold


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 15, 2008)

I went Friday night and got the following:

Flammable Paint
Chartru Paint
Rollickin' Paint Pot
Cash Flow Paint Pot (last one they had)
Fertile eyeshadow (passed on it last time but got one this time!)
Angelwing Lustreglass

Was disappointed that they were sold out of Nice Vice Paint Pot though.


----------



## Ciani (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No Sea Me 
No Sharkskin
Shimmerbricks yes a few different colors $27  up depending on color

Peony they did have $27
No Gold_

 
Thanks TISH! 

Anyone willing to CP Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Peony for me?


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 16, 2008)

I really want to get X-Rocks, Eversun, Emote, and Harmony....

Do they have viva glam V lipstick?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I really want to get X-Rocks, Eversun, Emote, and Harmony....

Do they have viva glam V lipstick?_

 

They have all those blushes....Honestly I only say VG VI not VGV ...but I may have missed it ...But I donlt think they had it honestly ...I spoke to her about 5 mins ago Ladies...No new Brushes..I did not ask about products


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 17, 2008)

they had a lot of those blushes left when I was there on Saturday...I love x-rocks.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Thanks TISH! 

Anyone willing to CP Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Peony for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ok, so what does CP stand for?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Customer Purchase 

Basically go buy it and ship it to them and they pay you back what you spent + shipping


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ that's what I was guessing, thanks


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello...does anyone know if they have Nice Vice pp? I'm new to this CP'ing thing, I haven't done any selling/swapping on here but I have good ebay feedback


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

They do not have NV p/p as of today...they will not be getting a new shipment she told me until next month...


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, you're always so helpful


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello, does anyone know what MAC brushes they have?
Thanks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

Can't remember all of them...181, 190, 224, 174, 129  (more than this but I don't remember which ones.....If you call them they will tell you the ones they have)
Lots of SE/LE Brush sets ...Colour Forms, Stylistics, Fafi etc...

They* did not* have 187, 266 and 109


----------



## Ciani (Dec 21, 2008)

How much do the MAC Paints run at the CCO? I've not tried them yet and I was curious since alot of the shades are going away I heard they make a nice base.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_I went Friday night and got the following:

Flammable Paint
Chartru Paint
Rollickin' Paint Pot
Cash Flow Paint Pot (last one they had)
Fertile eyeshadow (passed on it last time but got one this time!)
Angelwing Lustreglass

Was disappointed that they were sold out of Nice Vice Paint Pot though._


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the paints may have been around $10.00.  They had Shimma, Canton Candy, Flammable, a purple one but I forgot the name, Chartru, and maybe a couple others.  I don't know if your CCO would have the same though.


----------



## Ciani (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks! No my CCO is too far a drive for my fiance to go (his car, mine broke down for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Plus we have a ton of snow storms right now! lol. I may want to get these CP'd if anyone is willing to in a week or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_I think the paints may have been around $10.00.  They had Shimma, Canton Candy, Flammable, a purple one but I forgot the name, Chartru, and maybe a couple others.  I don't know if your CCO would have the same though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## FriendlyGal (Dec 23, 2008)

Do they ever carry the 134, 109, or 129 (long handle) brushes??


----------



## Blumor424 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,
  I made a trip to the Roundrock CCO yesterday, they had quiet a few things, I don't remember everything, but here are a few things I do:

They had about 10 blushes: Otherworldly, Joyous, Shy Beauty, I think they had Secret Blush, others I can't remember, and about 4 cream blushes, a reddish, coral, and couple of neutral pinks.

Pigments: Olive green, provence, rushmetal, smoke signal, dark soul, aire-de-blu, plus more.

They had a couple Metal X cream shadows: the blue, one other (gray?)

Also about 10 shadows including a few mineralize duos, tons of lipglosses, about 16 slimshines, lipsticks, etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nothing New at all at the CCO, stopped bythere today with my sister.....The only thing I saw of interest was the 183 ($20) & 217 ($15.75) brushes...

No new paintpots, l/s or e/s caught my eye....But I was only there for a few minutes...


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 27, 2008)

I went today to pick up a few things (some were gone, but ah well)....nothing new was there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Sweetie Cake l/g (love it)
Wondershine l/g
Love Nectar l/g (love it)

Jardin Aires pigment

Studio Stick Foundation


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 30, 2008)

When do you suppose they will be getting in their new years shipment? I am trying to hold off until then at least...lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just spoke to the Mgr at the CCO ...No new shipments will be in until January 10th ...they are doing year end inventory and will not be receiving anything in until after that time ....


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I was there a few hours ago and there was nothing of interest for me.  Very few shadows ... very few paint pots ... just not alot interesting.  

Of course, my attitude towards it is a bit bitter at the moment since I called yesterday and some wench named Joanna was insufferably rude to me


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

She is new and not permanent if that makes you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah they have nothing now


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She is new and not permanent if that makes you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah they have nothing now_

 
Actually ... that does make me feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good thing ... I told her I would take her attitude up with Judy before I told her thank you for her time and hung up the phone.  Now I won't even bother Judy with the issue!  What would I do without you Tish ... aside from call and raise hell about someone who isn't going to be there in a month anyway ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^Yeah she is pretty special.......They all know already....Bless her heart! She just looks at you and smiles when you ask her questions..I asked them if she was deaf...They said no...I said ok...so whats with the looking smiling and no answering...What the Dill, Pickle???


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 1, 2009)

^^lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you great and knowledgable Tish!! I had a hunch you might know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had a feeling their shipments would be pretty sparse after the holidays, 
so I'm hoping they'll get in some fun goodies after a few weeks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^She said they are expecting a BIG shipment ...I am going to go look at the packing slips next Wednesday so I will post what is coming.....


----------



## airplane_girl (Jan 2, 2009)

^^^^ man Tish... you have all the insider info. who lets customers look at their packaging slips?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

MY CCO .....they love me .....One day the lady had to go to the bathroom and she was there alone...so I started ringing up people so she could go...But she's the Mgr so she's cool...I'm there everyday...


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MY CCO .....they love me .....One day the lady had to go to the bathroom and she was there alone...so I started ringing up people so she could go...But she's the Mgr so she's cool...I'm there everyday..._

 
wow that's like vip customer status lol you are soo gonna be cping me some stuff soon lol


----------



## jdechant (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol...DITTO!!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MY CCO .....they love me .....One day the lady had to go to the bathroom and she was there alone...so I started ringing up people so she could go...But she's the Mgr so she's cool...I'm there everyday..._

 
What tha??!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MY CCO .....they love me .....One day the lady had to go to the bathroom and she was there alone...so I started ringing up people so she could go...But she's the Mgr so she's cool...I'm there everyday..._

 
This is why I let Tish do my CCO shopping for me ... even though it is a twenty minute drive for her and only a three minute drive for me


----------



## airplane_girl (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MY CCO .....they love me .....One day the lady had to go to the bathroom and she was there alone...so I started ringing up people so she could go...But she's the Mgr so she's cool...I'm there everyday..._

 

They should be giving you an employee discount.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_They should be giving you an employee discount.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree esp if you taking the register for them hehe


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

I get lots of perks...trust me


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey TISH...does your CCO have solar white and 134 brush by any chance?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 4, 2009)

^^ I will check tomorrow


----------



## FriendlyGal (Jan 4, 2009)

I would like to know if they have the 134 available also.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 4, 2009)

OMG OMG..if they have solar white, I MUST I MUST have one!! lol...didn't even think about the CCO!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_OMG OMG..if they have solar white, I MUST I MUST have one!! lol...didn't even think about the CCO!!!_

 

You may try and check ur local counter (if u haven't already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)I just got Solar White at my Macys counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw...I LOVE your new pic


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 5, 2009)

No 134...and no solar white...the only white they had was Vellum


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 6, 2009)

TISH...can you update whenever you go again pretty please~


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nothing new actually ...entire shipment was Bobbi Brown...

The got in onesies...

1 Charred e/s - I bought it
2 Ochre Style e/s  Yep me again
3 C-thru l/g - 1 Yep was mine
1- Garden l/g - Me again....I'm such a PIG


They did have 217 and 224 brushes quite a few....190's 228's 239's  not sure about the rest


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nothing new actually ...entire shipment was Bobbi Brown...

The got in onesies...

1 Charred e/s - I bought it
2 Ochre Style e/s Yep me again
3 C-thru l/g - 1 Yep was mine
1- Garden l/g - Me again....I'm such a PIG


They dis have 217 and 224 brushes quite a few....190's 228's 239's not sure about the rest_

 
Your CCO gets a lot of great stuff. Thanks for letting me know! You are the best~


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 7, 2009)

C-Thru l/g is my fav!! Hopefully they'll get a better shipment before to long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not like I need to buy anything else especially with the new collections around the bend. I have been trying to behave...but damn it's hard!


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nothing new actually ...entire shipment was Bobbi Brown...

The got in onesies...

1 Charred e/s - I bought it
2 Ochre Style e/s Yep me again
3 C-thru l/g - 1 Yep was mine
1- Garden l/g - Me again....I'm such a PIG


They did have 217 and 224 brushes quite a few....190's 228's 239's not sure about the rest_

 
TISH:
Do you know how much the brushes cost?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ I think Brushes are normally 30% off retail.....are pretty close to that price ....the 190 is $22.50  228 $13.50  217 $16.00 (I think) 

Not sure exactly...you can always call a CCo and ask them the prices


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

Updating.....

Just so you guys know first I am on a buying Restriction after this weekend I have promised myself so I will not be buying or CP'n things but here is the update for those of you who might need a CP from another Dallas resident....

I looked at the packing slips and there will be TONS of things coming in Friday the 17th

No new Piant pots that I saw on this list

Tons of Lipglasses/lusterglass etc.... (No dazzleglass)
Blushes 
Lipsticks, 1, 2, 3, 4N, 5N, Snob, FastLane, Freckletone, so many I can't remember ( No Heatherette)
e/s Tons, carbon, humid, cloudburst, charred, contrast, solar white, shroom, folie, freshwater, so many more ... it was 5 pages long with @ 50+ items per page 
Strobe Cream, Fix+, demi wipes

Shadesticks - Everyshade ...beige-ing, lucky jade, sharkskin, lentil

Fluidlines: Blacktrack, macroviolet, blue peep, diipdown, nothing stand outish

Mascara: Zoomlash, Fibre, Loud Lash

Brushes: 239, 217 was all I saw 

Fafi Quads 1 & 2
Colour Forums Palettes

MAC brush roll

I do not know the pricing on these I was in a big hurry...so I just kinda went thru it quickly because my son was with me and we had another appt.

Sorry..not more detailed butthis is what I retained


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm actually gonna be in Dallas area next weekend. WHOOT! Thanks TISH!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 9, 2009)

Jan. 17th is a Saturday. Is it saturday or friday Jan. 16th?

I really want Contrast and Solar White!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Jan. 17th is a Saturday. Is it saturday or friday Jan. 16th?

I really want Contrast and Solar White!_

 

You are corect Friday the 16th sorry


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 9, 2009)

No worries! I just wanted to know for sure so I don't go up there on Friday and waste gas from Denton to Allen haha!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_No worries! I just wanted to know for sure so I don't go up there on Friday and waste gas from Denton to Allen haha!_

 

Should take you about 45 mins maybe less....I am about to PM you


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey tish did they have any foundation, NW45/ NW50 Studio fix powder? and did they have any paint pots in girlfriendly, artifact, or rubensquence?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_hey tish did they have any foundation, NW45/ NW50 Studio fix powder? and did they have any paint pots in girlfriendly, artifact, or rubensquence?_

 

Girl friendly is the only one that I saw on the paper...

Artifact and Rubenesque no...

I just called she said they never have SF powder...just liquid, Moistureblend, Hyper Real,  and sticks


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Jan 10, 2009)

so if the shipment is on fri. should i come on sat?
or will everything already be out on fri.?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.i.hart.MAC.* 

 
_so if the shipment is on fri. should i come on sat?
or will everything already be out on fri.?_

 
It will be out late thursday and by Friday morning


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Tish.  Too bad I am also on a serious buying restriction.  After BBR and the Friends and Family sale, I cannot justify buying anything else for quite awhile.  And, luckily I will be in DC for the inaguaration next weekend, so I can avoid CCO temptation.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_Thanks for the info, Tish. Too bad I am also on a serious buying restriction. After BBR and the Friends and Family sale, I cannot justify buying anything else for quite awhile. And, luckily I will be in DC for the inaguaration next weekend, so I can avoid CCO temptation. Woohoo!!!_

 

I know girl my wallet is linking blood right now and I promised my dh no more until HK....so I'm done for a bit...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ladies...for whomever is going to the CCO in Allen...things will be on the floor Thursday afternoon she said today


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 14, 2009)

Is anyone willing to CP for me please? I just need a few things. this would be a great help to me.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 14, 2009)

and me and i know even tho tish said they had no heatherette lippies maybe if im lucky they have lollipop loving woulld lovee you forever if sumone could cp me this thanks a ton <33


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can promise you there is no Heatherette anything at this location....Looking for it as well so I know they don't have one item of any kind

They mainly received all Starflash, Fafi and a few (very few) COC items. 


Hope you guys find what you are looking for.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 14, 2009)

^^Thanks Tish! You're awesome, multiplied by infinity


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 14, 2009)

would anyone be willing to cp a few things for me?


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone been yet?  If someone goes sometime this afternoon will you list what you saw there? I'm going to try to stop by tonight after work, so if no one has posted then I will try to post what I saw there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will list the things I know they had (NEW) 
***Unfortunatley* these are the ones (e/s) I bought so these are the ones I remember

*Pigments*
Violet 
Copperized
Off the Radar
Fairylite 
More but I wasn't really looking

*MES*
Two to Glow
Fresh Green Mix 
Pink Split
Love Connection
Play on Plums
* 
E/S*
Grand Entrance
Glamour heck
GO
Contrast
Solar White
Dreammaker
Mink & Sable
Star by Night
Top Hat
Fade
Alum
Climate Blue
Warming Trend
Sunset B
Frisco
Honesty
Filament 
Talent Pool
Scene 1
Nylon
Cranberry
Humid
Clue
Velvet Moss 
Gulf Stream
Cool Heat 
Nocturelle (sp)
MEMORABILIA
A Little Folie
Daisy Chain



*l/g*
Instant Gold
Soft & Slow (neo)
Naked Space (neo)
Supreme (neo)
BE-IN
Explicit 

*L/S *
Eager 
4N 
5N
Lightly Ripe
Quiet, Please

*Shadesticks*
All except Sharkskin....I bought those (sorry) 

5-6 of the Prolong lip glass duo thingies
FAFI dolls

*Paintpots*
Greensmoke
Girl Friendly
Quite Natural 
Mosscape





*Case and point why I no longer do CP's too expensive for me to visit often*


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I will list the things I know they had (NEW) 
***Unfortunatley* these are the ones I bought so these are the ones I remember

*Pigments*
Violet 
Copperized
Off the Radar
Fairylite 
More but I wasn't really looking

*MES*
Two to Glow
Fresh Green Mix 
Pink Split
Love Connection
Play on Plums

*E/S*
Grand Entrance
Glamour heck
GO
Contrast
Solar White
Dreammaker
Mink & Sable
Star by Night
Top Hat
Climate Blue
Warming Trend
Sunset B
Frisco
Honesty
Filament 
Talent Pool
Scene 1
Nylon
Cranberry
Humid
Clue
Velvet Moss 
Gulf Stream
Cool Heat 

*l/g*
Instant Gold
Soft & Slow (neo)
Naked Space (neo)
Supreme (neo)
BE-IN
Explicit 

*L/S *
Eager 
4N 
5N
Lightly Ripe
Quiet, Please

*Shadesticks*
All except Sharkskin....I bought those (sorry) 

5-6 of the Prolong lip glass duo thingies
FAFI dolls




*Case and point why I no longer do CP's too expensive for me to visit often*_

 
OMG! what an amazing purchase! Tish, Are you going out of town anytime soon... ???? (asks me as i am sneakily devising a plan to break in and find this amazing m/u stash and make it my own
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ You already have everything I have anyway....shusssssshhhhhhh


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

And ladies, you may want to check the MAC website for some of this shadows, at least.  I know some of them, for instance Top Hat, were still on there even though from older collections.  I got it during the F&F sale.

And, Tish, what happened to your no spending?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_And ladies, you may want to check the MAC website for some of this shadows, at least. I know some of them, for instance Top Hat, were still on there even though from older collections. I got it during the F&F sale.

And, Tish, what happened to your no spending?_

 
Yeah but the prices aren't as nice on the website...for those in striking (driving) distance...

No spending...Case and point as why I am staying out of there!! I go I buy..My husband dies


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

I know!  I am tempted to go just to get ONE lipgloss, but I know I will leave with a few hundred dollars less in my wallet.  Ugh, dang CCO.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_I know! I am tempted to go just to get ONE lipgloss, but I know I will leave with a few hundred dollars less in my wallet. Ugh, dang CCO._

 

what l/g?


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't remember the name, but it was a light purple color - so pretty.  I would remember it if I saw it.  But since I don't live extrememly close, if I go I will definitely convince myself to buy more things.

Any new brushes?  See, why am I even asking.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ they had a 189 MSF Brush 
217,224 and more 208's and the same otheres ...No 109


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^well, I just bought the 165 from BBR for my MSFs.  I am in love.  Okay, I will be strong and not go.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah the 189 is a big synthetic looking squirrel...the 165 is better softer prettier


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 15, 2009)

Tish - Do you know if they had any Neo Sci Fi e/s or Fafi l/s or blushes? Thanks!!


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 15, 2009)

Oops!! Wrong smiley......I meant to put this one


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_Tish - Do you know if they had any Neo Sci Fi e/s or Fafi l/s or blushes? Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no neo sci e/s for sure, I did not see any lipsticks, they did get more X-rocks blush


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_no neo sci e/s for sure, I did not see any lipsticks, they did get more X-rocks blush_

 

Thanks!! One more quick question since you seem to be so knowledgable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........ do you know if they have ever had any Heatherette stuff? I know everyone seems to be looking for it and you can add me to that list!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_Thanks!! One more quick question since you seem to be so knowledgable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ........ do you know if they have ever had any Heatherette stuff? I know everyone seems to be looking for it and you can add me to that list!_

 
We looked in the system and they received 5 Heatherette lipsticks about 8 months ago and nothing since at this CCO


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_We looked in the system and they received 5 Heatherette lipsticks about 8 months ago and nothing since at this CCO_

 

Thanks Tish, you are awesome! I guess the hunt continues then....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah I have pretty much given up on Heatherette actually....I wanted Lollipop lovin but I wasn't just dying to have it.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 15, 2009)

Please will someone CP for me:

Girl friendly paint pot
Humid Eyeshadow
(2) 4N L/S
Mink & Sable E/S
Velvet Moss
217 brush

Please... Please...


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I have pretty much given up on Heatherette actually....I wanted Lollipop lovin but I wasn't just dying to have it._

 
I'm not ready to give up just yet. I really hate to resort to eBay...especially after spending some time on the Counterfeit MAC forum, but I really want Lollipop Loving!!! I just don't know if I can justify spending $25+ on lipstick that may or may not be authentic, ya know.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Adding:Just a few more things I remembered...nothing significant

Accentuate and Sculpt
Sculpt & Shape WARM LIGHT/DEFINITIVE 
Chinz on Chinz l/s
ORB e/s
Propagate l/s 
Lots of Nail polish
Light Flush MSF

Blacktrack
Macroviolet
Blue Peep
Brassy
Uppity


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_I'm not ready to give up just yet. I really hate to resort to eBay...especially after spending some time on the Counterfeit MAC forum, but I really want Lollipop Loving!!! I just don't know if I can justify spending $25+ on lipstick that may or may not be authentic, ya know._

 

LOL...Have you tried the sale threads?


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_LOL...Have you tried the sale threads?_

 
No, not yet....I don't have enough posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I'm working on it.....it's actually probably better for my wallet (or really my husband's wallet) that I can't see the sale threads yet LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_No, not yet....I don't have enough posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I'm working on it.....it's actually probably better for my wallet (or really my husband's wallet) that I can't see the sale threads yet LOL_

 

LOL....I saw a few but they were used...


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Contrast
Solar White
Climate Blue
Honesty
Clue
Gulf Stream
Cool Heat 

*dies* I want these haha. I'm so greedy!!!!

TISH you are one lucky woman!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 16, 2009)

^^^ Better get on the road girl!  Not lucky Broke!

A lot of these wre Onsies and twosies  too...so they didn;t have many


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Better get on the road girl! Not lucky Broke!

A lot of these wre Onsies and twosies too...so they didn;t have many_

 
Yeah...they probably wouldn't even last long if they had a lot of them haha! I would get on the road but I won't be able to make it up there. By the time I get there everything will be gone haha! I'm broke too...makes the two of us.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Contrast
Solar White
Climate Blue
Honesty
Clue
Gulf Stream
Cool Heat 

*dies* I want these haha. I'm so greedy!!!!

TISH you are one lucky woman!_

 
I went when they opened this morning and they didn't have Solar While (at least not out on display), but I'm pretty sure they still had the rest of these. They still had most of what Tish listed earlier in the thread. I was in a big hurry while I was there so I didn't have time to make a list, but they had a pretty good selection. I made off with a pretty nice haul lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_I went when they opened this morning and they didn't have Solar While (at least not out on display), but I'm pretty sure they still had the rest of these. They still had most of what Tish listed earlier in the thread. I was in a big hurry while I was there so I didn't have time to make a list, but they had a pretty good selection. I made off with a pretty nice haul lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah they still had solar white I had to exchange something this morning...Just so few you have to ask..I was there at 11:15 I missed you probably barely


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Are all those mineralized eyeshadows they have?


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah they still had solar white I had to exchange something this morning...Just so few you have to ask..I was there at 11:15 I missed you probably barely_

 
Well crap, I should have asked!! Oh well, I guess I'll have to go back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah I was only there til about 10:30 cause I had to be somewhere at 11.

I did manage to get Cult Fave l/g by asking though, so I don't know why 
I didn't think to ask about Solar White. Oh well!!


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh FYI for anyone looking for Neo Sci Fi stuff, the counter at Dillard's in Firewheel Mall in Garland just got a shipment of almost the whole collection. They had:

Pleasureseeker l/s
Electro l/s 
Sunsonic l/s
Naked Space l/g
Pink Grapefruit l/g
Soft & Slow l/g
Magnetic Fields e/s
Femme Fi e/s
Evening Aura e/s
Time & Space e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
X-Rocks blush

They might have had more, but that's all that I remember being out on display when I was there.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 16, 2009)

*sigh* too bad I don't live in the Dallas area anymore. We could all go shoppin together!! Haha~


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_*sigh* too bad I don't live in the Dallas area anymore. We could all go shoppin together!! Haha~_

 
That is too bad! I need more shopping buddies that share my make-up obsession! No one I know seems to understand lol


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_That is too bad! I need more shopping buddies that share my make-up obsession! No one I know seems to understand lol_

 
I feel ya girl. None of my friends are addicts like me so it is hard to talk to them about makeup let alone go makeup shopping!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Well guess I'll be stopping by Garland on my way to Mckinney lol
Gosh im kinda far from everything..


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Well guess I'll be stopping by Garland on my way to Mckinney lol
Gosh im kinda far from everything.._

 
Well if you are going to McKinney you are a rocks throw from Allen


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Tish I think that I am going to have to head down to your CCO.  I can't believe all of the wonderful stuff they have!  I am so jealous!


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Well guess I'll be stopping by Garland on my way to Mckinney lol
Gosh im kinda far from everything.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well if you are going to McKinney you are a rocks throw from Allen_

 
I thought Tish was gonna say you could throw rocks at me ... after all I live three mins from this CCO!  Dangerous coordinates


----------



## watkinsjillian (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_Well crap, I should have asked!! Oh well, I guess I'll have to go back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah I was only there til about 10:30 cause I had to be somewhere at 11.

I did manage to get Cult Fave l/g by asking though, so I don't know why 
I didn't think to ask about Solar White. Oh well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cupcake, I was there the same time you were then, you got the last cult fave l/g and left me high and dry. Lol. You did manage to get great things though. 

Also, there were a few fafi items:

fafi eyes1
belightful i/p/p


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *watkinsjillian* 

 
_Cupcake, I was there the same time you were then, you got the last cult fave l/g and left me high and dry. Lol. You did manage to get great things though. 

Also, there were a few fafi items:

fafi eyes1
belightful i/p/p_

 
You know, I was wondering if I was ever going to run into anyone from Spectra there. I halfway expected to see Tish there lol

I'm so sorry that there weren't two Cult Fave l/g's. If it helps I felt really bad taking it knowing it was the last one and that you wanted it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next time that happens with something I'll let you have it so we'll be even, k lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm there pretty often so if you see me again my name is Amy.


----------



## watkinsjillian (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_You know, I was wondering if I was ever going to run into anyone from Spectra there. I halfway expected to see Tish there lol

I'm so sorry that there weren't two Cult Fave l/g's. If it helps I felt really bad taking it knowing it was the last one and that you wanted it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next time that happens with something I'll let you have it so we'll be even, k lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm there pretty often so if you see me again my name is Amy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awh, you are soooo sweet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure I will see you there again. I dont live too close, but I try to make a trip after every payday. By the way my name is Jill. Hope to see you soon. 

Also, before I left that day I overheard the employees saying that they had not put out the entire shipment, so I am going back this weekend.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 19, 2009)

Aww....isn't it great to see the CCO bringing us all together!!






I love it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

They had a lot of eyeliners and more shadesticks that they were putting out....some MES...but mostly just the same items they had out already...not any different shades that I saw on the pack slips...they will be getting a entirely new shipment this Thursday/Friday however.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They had a lot of eyeliners and more shadesticks that they were putting out....some MES...but mostly just the same items they had out already...not any different shades that I saw on the pack slips...they will be getting a entirely new shipment this Thursday/Friday however._

 
Great, just what I need to hear!! I just got a text from my husband asking why I spent $300 on makeup so far this month. lol I told him I can't help it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Now I just need to figure out a way to come up with some more money before Thur/Fri. Anyone have a rich uncle I can borrow for the weekend?? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish, do you know what is supposed to be coming in on Thur/Fri??


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_Great, just what I need to hear!! I just got a text from my husband asking why I spent $300 on makeup so far this month. lol I told him I can't help it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Now I just need to figure out a way to come up with some more money before Thur/Fri. Anyone have a rich uncle I can borrow for the weekend?? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish, do you know what is supposed to be coming in on Thur/Fri??_

 
Nope I didn't look at the pack slips because I don't want to buy anything....she knows what I like so she will call me if there are must haves for me and hold them back...If I stay away...I save money and don't buy things I really don't need ...But have to have


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

The reason I need to stop

I just bought 4 of these 28 shadow palettes from Star Haven 

and realized I need about 3 more....No More Shadows TISH!!

My Pro Palettes were getting to massive....15 slots is not doable for me anymore


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 19, 2009)

^ Speaking of, do you know if the MAC store in Willowbend sells pro palettes or is it just the store in North Park? Also, how much are they? I just depotted my first shadow today, partly to see how difficult it would be and partly to see if it was authentic since I got it on eBay (it was, thank goodness!). Anyway, I now have a depotted shadow sitting on my bathroom counter cause I have no place to put it, so I need to get a palette asap!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^ It is my understanding it is only the Pro Store in North Park >>> My friend upgraded to the bigger palettes I think she may be selling all of her 15 Pro's I will ask her


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ It is my understanding it is only the Pro Store in North Park >>> My friend upgraded to the bigger palettes I think she may be selling all of her 15 Pro's I will ask her_

 

Ok cool, thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 19, 2009)

What is the website for Star Haven?  I need those palettes!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

I know girl ...They are fabulous!!

you can get them with or without magnets....

https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/pro...roducts_id=631


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_^ Speaking of, do you know if the MAC store in Willowbend sells pro palettes or is it just the store in North Park? Also, how much are they? I just depotted my first shadow today, partly to see how difficult it would be and partly to see if it was authentic since I got it on eBay (it was, thank goodness!). Anyway, I now have a depotted shadow sitting on my bathroom counter cause I have no place to put it, so I need to get a palette asap!_

 
I used to go to willowbend all the time to get my MAC before I moved. They don't have the pro palettes. They only have the pots. Sorry~

TISH...if you don't update with the new things they get in then I will be saving money too. BUT you know I am an addict too so if you see anything that is potentially something I NEEEEDD or desperately want...let me know please *smiles*


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Thanks! I guess I'll be heading to North Park soon then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking about heading back over to the CCO tomorrow so if I do I'll try to find out what's supposed to be coming in.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ she will probably not tell you the colors...she doesn't go thru the list I do LOL she hates too ...they are not MAC fiends in there so they could care less  ...she will just say lippies...e/s etc....

If I talk to her I will ask if she will read the pack list to me..we work out 3x a week together so she might bring it with her.....But I am not going in there!!!


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

lol ok thanks...one of the ladies in there has told me some colors and stuff from the list before, but that was a few months ago...

I'll try asking super nicely and see if I can find anything out....if not then it's all up to you Tish! Your fellow specktrettes are depending on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ well I will leave it up to you...then I won't have any temptation! Yeahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Out of sight out of mind for me....I'll just peek over here


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ well I will leave it up to you...then I won't have any temptation! Yeahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Out of sight out of mind for me....I'll just peek over here_

 

I don't know about you, but peeking over here is what gets me tempted to go to the CCO lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope I see I buy...if I don't go I'm good....she will hold items for me til death so as long as I don't go I'm straight..I can get them later when spending is warranted...Right now spending is not warranted by any means!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I used to go to willowbend all the time to get my MAC before I moved. They don't have the pro palettes. They only have the pots. Sorry~_

 
I would double check with them--(469)366-0072. I bought pans and palettes from Willowbend when I lived in Plano.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Erin (Angelbunny) lives right by Willow Bend and she drives all the way to Northpark by me for her palettes and pro items....

Erin...does the MAC at Willow Bend carry pro pans and palettes...Are you just coming all the way over here for the scenic tour or what ????


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2009)

Pans & Palettes are available at free-standing stores, but not dept. store counters.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Pans & Palettes are available at free-standing stores, but not dept. store counters._

 

What is the one in Willow Bend...I thought that was what she was asking about Pans and Palettes..I'm lost.. I know Erin goes there all the time....for collections and everyday items but then she comes to NP for pro items...I am just trying to figure out if they sell pro items why would she come all the way to NP


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2009)

The original question was where to buy a palette. Willowbend's MAC is a regular freestanding store.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 20, 2009)

I've never seen palettes. I may be wrong. Sorry if I was wrong!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a problem. Sometimes they'll ask if you want a pan or pot, but in my experiences at various stores, you have to ask them. And, you definitely have to ask for a palette.


----------



## makeupsquare (Jan 20, 2009)

I use to always buy my 15/4 eye palette from willowbend. They sell eyeshadow pans too just not pro color eyeshadows. And this is the freestanding store in willowbend I am talking about not the counter. Its kinda weird when a mall has both a counter and a freestanding store. Like north park has a pro store and a counter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will hit up CCO tomorrow. You guys need an update let me know. Or I can go on thurs or fri too when they get the new shipment


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I would double check with them--(469)366-0072. I bought pans and palettes from Willowbend when I lived in Plano._

 

Thanks! I'll give them a call when they open this morning and find out.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupsquare* 

 
_I use to always buy my 15/4 eye palette from willowbend. They sell eyeshadow pans too just not pro color eyeshadows. And this is the freestanding store in willowbend I am talking about not the counter. Its kinda weird when a mall has both a counter and a freestanding store. Like north park has a pro store and a counter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will hit up CCO tomorrow. You guys need an update let me know. Or I can go on thurs or fri too when they get the new shipment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going too, so maybe between the two of us we can get a good idea as to what is coming in on the new shipment!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ My bad too...I didn't think they sold Palettes at freestanding....I thought they were pro items only...So we have all learned something new


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ My bad too...I didn't think they sold Palettes at freestanding....I thought they were pro items only...So we have all learned something new_

 
I thought the same thing, that's why I was asking about it in the first place. I'm glad to know that I can get them there since I'll be in that area today!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Update us on if they sell them there....


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Yeah I def will. I'm still going to call before I go, just in case!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

I was talking to my friend at Mac Pro this morning...Michie is right...they do sell pro pans and palettes at Willow Bend.....she said NP and WB are the only two that does. So you are good to go....


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Awesome, thanks Tish!! I actually was on the phone with the Willowbend MAC store when I noticed your post. The MA I talked to did confirm that they do carry both the 15 pan palettes and the 4 pan quads.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry you guys! I knew freestanding stores sold them but all the times I've been to willowbend, they never mentioned it to me. The freestanding store here always asked *shrugs* They also have the palettes on display. Again, sorry for the wrong info!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ No wrong info...we just didn't know...It's not a issue that I can see!!


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Nope no issue at all. I just wanted to find out for sure from the store since there seemed to be conflicting info.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 20, 2009)

So I went by the CCO today and the lady there didn't seem to know anything about any shipment this week. I had never seen her there before so maybe she was new, but needless to say, I wasn't able to get any info for you guys....sorry!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_So I went by the CCO today and the lady there didn't seem to know anything about any shipment this week. I had never seen her there before so maybe she was new, but needless to say, I wasn't able to get any info for you guys....sorry!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope she is not new .....they are just rotaing their hours around....It was Claudia (am)  and Angela there today...
They are normally not supposed to tell about their shipments that is why I figured they wouldn't


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Erin (Angelbunny) lives right by Willow Bend and she drives all the way to Northpark by me for her palettes and pro items....

Erin...does the MAC at Willow Bend carry pro pans and palettes...Are you just coming all the way over here for the scenic tour or what ????_

 
Willow Bend is actually farther for me than NP ... I am at Eldorado and 75 in McKinney and Willow Bend is at Chapel Hill and Dallas North Tollway.  

They do have pans and palettes, but no pro products like Chromalines, etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ yeah we talked to them...Thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

all new stuff will be on the Floor by late Thursday .. They received well over a 100 boxes this week so I am not going to bother trying to list all the stuff....I just don;t have that much time too...It was pretty much a lot of what I listed earlier...If there are any stand-outs I will update tomorrow morning...I am going to go work out with her and she will bring the sheets

But there was NO Heatherette items...for those of you that I know will still ask...


----------



## machibaby1 (Jan 21, 2009)

did they get the sea & sky mes?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ Like I said I have not seen the sheets ...Here is the number ...if you call they are always willing to tell you if they have a certain product 

The Cosmetics Company Store   
 972-678-4200


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ Thanks Tish. When you look tomorrow will you see if there are any Fafi lipsticks or blushes and also any quads(not from Fafi, just quads in general)?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ Absolutely


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ Thanks Tish!! You're the best!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *machibaby1* 

 
_did they get the sea & sky mes?_

 
No Sea & Sky


----------



## machibaby1 (Jan 21, 2009)

thank you!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 22, 2009)

Too bad there is no heatherette. I really want lollipop lovin and melrose mood now cause everyone talks about it. 

Thanks TISH for always updating us!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been debating on whether to make a trip out this afternoon, and I really really want to! When you say they put their shipment out late Thursday...like after 3...5...8? 

I think I can make it out there today but it'd be around 3 or so. I'd be so bummed if I went too early! Plus since they won't divulge their beauty shipment secrets, I'd be so bummed if I missed out on that something special. Eep! Maybe I shouldn't go .... oh such personal conflict, lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LostinBubbles* 

 
_I have been debating on whether to make a trip out this afternoon, and I really really want to! When you say they put their shipment out late Thursday...like after 3...5...8? 

I think I can make it out there today but it'd be around 3 or so. I'd be so bummed if I went too early! Plus since they won't divulge their beauty shipment secrets, I'd be so bummed if I missed out on that something special. Eep! Maybe I shouldn't go .... oh such personal conflict, lol!_

 
They can't give you an exact time ...it depends on when they get all the boxes unloaded and logged into inventory...They have 2 people that do receiving and it may be 10K plus items...Not just MAC items come in
I don't think it is beauty shipment secrets...I just think they don't want to have to answer that question for every person that calls which is many everyday all day. Not to mention they would probably be pissed knowing I give out all the info. How many companies do we know tell the public about all their incoming shipments....They said they don't tell because they get bombarded with calls of what came in, what was in the box, when will it be on the floor, how many do you have...when they get 10K items and those calls make their job difficult. Not to mention if they say they are getting a shipment on Monday...WE (MAC lovers)  expect it to be on the floor immediately when they have so many other things to do before that happens.

I think I am going to make it easier and less complicated for everyone...I am no longer reporting their anticipated shipments..that way people don't feel inclined to rush up there or feel like if they don't go they will miss something.

Just to put this in prespective

They order lipsticks...they don't order by shade...they get 2,000 lipsticks in...
2,000 lipsticks are dumped in a box...not seperated by color, texture anything...they have to go thru every single tube to see how many B-Babe's, Aloof's etc....the same with everything...they just get boxes of eyeshadows...not seperated by color ...they have no idea what is coming until it hits the floor...they just know they are getting 2,000 lipsticks, 1500 eyeshadows etc...
They get pack slips a couple days before of what was sent...then they have to look thru all the boxes and check them off...But until they get the pack slips they have no idea what they are getting or which box it will be in...The way they are shipped suff is crazy ...they spend days just trying to sort thru the mess...You would think the person that was packing it would at least do it in some sort of order...But nope...all is dumped in boxes and shipped as is.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 22, 2009)

Oops...I didn't mean to put anyone out and I didn't mean the "beauty secrets" to be offensive in anyway, i was only joking from a previous comment of them not saying. Trust me, I understand that they don't want to be bombarded by a bunch of MAC addicts calling constantly especially since all their stuff is thrown in a box. It was purely curiosity before I wasted the time and money driving 50 miles. I certainly didn't think I was pestering but I get the point and I've been put in my place. I apologize if I offended in any way. Not my intention at all! I'll just make a journey when I get the chance.

Thanks Tish for all the info.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^You are not pestering.....and trust and believe you are not the only one that asks the same questions...I am not offended at all...I just wanted people to know some of what they go through trying to get shipments out. Those ladies work so hard and they always put the MAC stuff out first beacsue they know we (MAC LOVERS) are wanting it asap. I just don't think alot of  people realize what the retail people have to go thru to get stuff on the floor. I had no clue until I started being there and helping and watched the process...
Just because a shipment comes in...doesn't mean it will get unloaded in 1-2 days..sometimes it takes them over a week to get stuff sorted. 
I feel guilty because when I say they have a shipment cming in...It seems everyone expects that ok it will be ready that same day and they make a trip up their only to be disappointed because it was too soon or too late....

I am contributing to the probelm and that is my reason for stopping.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

Same stuff as previous as far as eyeshadows....Everything is on the floor

Next shipment not until the middle of February

same MES
same e/s as previous
No new lipsticks 

Emote Blush
Harmony
Eversun
Sweetness
Feeling 

No new MSF's ...still just Light Flush

Acccentuate/Scuplt Duos  in 2 differents shades


All I saw different was 

Neo Stuff

X-Rocks Blush
Magnetic Fields e/s
Evening Aura e/s
Femme fi e/s
Expensive Pink e/s 

Chill e/s


Kohl liners

Orpheus 
Raven
Mystery
Feline

Fafi Quad 2
Fafi Blush belightful


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 22, 2009)

^^Hey Tish, just a quick clarification...the items that you listed above...are they what should be available now, or are they what is coming in Feburary's shipment? 

By the way, thank you for all that you do for us on this thread. I hope we aren't causing you to get in any trouble by our constant desire to know about new shipments.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

They are what was put out today...Nope I can't get in trouble...They can just cut off my info...which may help my pockets LOL


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 22, 2009)

^^Hmm, well I just called asking about the Neo e/s and they said they didn't have any. I guess they either sold out already, or they just haven't put them out yet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

did you give them the names...or just say Neo....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

They were on the floor .....I saw them physically....They don't know the collection names you have to give them the color name


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 22, 2009)

^^No I gave them names. Femme Fi and Expensive Pink...which I know I can get in stores and at counters right now, but why pay $14 when I can pay $10 for the same colors.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe I'll just go up there later tonight and see for myself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

they were there because my friend bought one of each....ask her about Magenetic fields and Evening Aura...they may have sold out already I was there at 10am


----------



## Rancas (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you Tish for all of the updates you've given on what's in the store. I only get out there once in a while so it's been helpful to know if it's worth a trip. 

And I agree about naming names over the phone, I used to call a lot when I was building my pigment collection, they'd tell me yes or no if they had say Gold Mode, Revved Up, but wouldn't tell me each pigment that was on the tray.

And yes, Willowbend definitely carries pro pans. I've picked them up there, they keep them in a drawer by the pigments. As for chromalines, no go there. They didn't even know what they were when I called.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am looking at her boxes...this may help....

Expensive Pink is GA28
Evening Aura is GB18
Magnetic Fields is GA18
Femme Fi is GB28


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 24, 2009)

adding...

Spaced Out Blush 
Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation (shades I don't know)


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 24, 2009)

Aw I wish my CCO's had Spaced out blush. Do you like Spaced out or Hipness better TISH?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't have Hipness anymore  .. so I am not a good one to ask....Spaced out is very peach toned


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't have Hipness anymore .. so I am not a good one to ask....Spaced out is very peach toned_

 
THanks. I'm debating if I want this blush. Lately I've been wanting to collect MSF haha! I've been getting a lot of e/s too. This is bad...really bad.

I saw Hipness and the color looked really bright.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a swatch that was in the swatch thread...they are totally different...so it depends on what you like I guess


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow they are pretty different. Have you seen the swatches from HK? I think they have a blush/beauty powder that is pretty peachy. Maybe I'll just hold out for that. Thanks TISH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ trying to avoid hello Kitty...2-3  lipsticks are my limit for that collection


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ trying to avoid hello Kitty...2-3 lipsticks are my limit for that collection_

 
HAHA I see.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I went yesterday,,they have the same items I have read, 
I think I did see Feline on the list Tish had, but I didn't see it =[


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep it was there you had to ask for it....I picked one up yesterday for LadyJ ...A lot of things you have to ask for because they say people keep stealing their samples and they are not aware it is gone until someone asks for the item

Did you see all the Neo - shadows...femme fi etc?


----------



## juicy415 (Jan 29, 2009)

if someone is goin to the cco
can someone cp me an emote blush please!?!?
ill appreciate you! =p


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone been lately? Do we know when they are getting another shipment?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have not been in over a week or so...The next shipment was supposed to be the second week of February...I will not be going after BBR and a couple HK items...I am wallet poor


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

I might be going tomorrow and see if I can buy Feline, 
If I go I'll try and see if they have the same stuff from the last time I went,which was what Tish had mentioned.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

I went today. They got a shipment last week sometime and they are supposed to be getting more sometime soon. I was in a hurry so I don't remember everything they had, but here's the few things that I do remember.

Spiced Chocolate quad
Fafi 1 quad
Femme Fi e/s (Neo Sci Fi)
Evening Aura e/s (Neo Sci Fi)
Satin Taupe e/s
a couple of Neo l/s  and l/g (don't remember which ones)
Spaced Out and X Rocks blush (Neo Sci Fi)
a few blush cremes - Sweet William and Blossoming for sure
Blooming blush and several other blushes (don't remember all the names)
Fafi Belightful powder

They didn't have any Fafi lipsticks or blushes and no Heatherette. She did mention that she is trying to get more Fafi soon.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

we are tired of Fafi!!!!!


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ LOL I'm not. I'm still looking for Hipness blush and a few of the lipsticks.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 11, 2009)

Oooo...I've been wanting the Spiced Chocolate Quad...

I think I may go out there today since the weather is suppose to stay nice.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ Have Fun!! I am staying so far away!! A friend picked me up a couple  Spiced Chocolate quads....so I would not have to go in and over spend!!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 11, 2009)

^^lol!! I've been so good about staying away from there in the past couple months, but damn tax refund keeps reminding me I've been good as well...saying "spend me, you know you want to" and oh I do.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

If anyone is looking for anything else from Cult of Cherry, the Mac counter at Dillards in Firewheel Mall in Garland has most, if not all, of the collection....including several Spiced Chocolate quads. For some reason they keep getting shipments of past collections.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Did they have So Scarlet lipstick do you know?....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeahhhh They have 3 left...two of which are all MINEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ LOL, I guess you called?? So, is it weird that knowing that they will only have one left, makes me want to go and buy it? Why do I need So Scarlet? It's pretty dark right?


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeahhhh They have 3 left...two of which are all MINEEEEEEEEEE_

 





 Bad girl! LOLZ.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ I know but this is the ONLY red I don't have ....God forgive me!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_^^ LOL, I guess you called?? So, is it weird that knowing that they will only have one left, makes me want to go and buy it? Why do I need So Scarlet? It's pretty dark right?_

 

I don't have it...But I have heard so many raves I must!!! Call them and tell them to hold the other one for you...Todd helped me...Don't mess with mine girl!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I know but this is the ONLY red I don't have ....God forgive me!!_

 
Lolz...okay just this once only because you don't have it already. You're forgiven haha!


----------



## Rancas (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh man, I really want the Spiced Chocolate quad but I won't be able to get out there for a while. Shoot! 

Thanks for posting an update!


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't have it...But I have heard so many raves I must!!! Call them and tell them to hold the other one for you...Todd helped me...Don't mess with mine girl!_

 
LOL Don't worry, yours are safe! I'm going up there in about an hour anyway for Hello Kitty Round 2, so I'll just look at it when I get there. If it's not there anymore, oh well, I didn't need it anyway! Todd is really nice; he's one of my fav MAs there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok well if you see me there dont tell anyone I was there in my gym rat gear ....cus that is just how I am going...gym sweat included


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ lol don't worry, I'm sure you still look great...gym sweat and all


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^ Girl I went flying up there...when I got there...Cute Ass Todd said...OH Girl I went digging and I found 4 more...You know thati s not no short hike for me...I said Oh well just great LOL....But it was a nice day for a drive


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ LOL I'm sorry! At least now your collection is complete, at least until a new red comes out!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^ Yep and he gave me instruction on the best way to wear Fashion Mews...so I raced home and tried his suggestions and did a LOTD...he is so adorably cute....


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ Yes he is very cute. I love his eyes! What did he tell you about Fashion Mews? I guess I could just go look for your LOTD. **off to look**


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ Ok saw your LOTD...it looks great on you, but I don't think I could pull it off!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 12, 2009)

Dammit. I _really_ don't want to drive to Allen for a quad. Make me not want it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_^^ Ok saw your LOTD...it looks great on you, but I don't think I could pull it off!_

 

You  don't have to apply it as dramatic as I did....Chad did a FOTD with it (officerJenny) and it looked great! Did you make it to the mall yesterday...Funny thing is since I picked So Scaret up...I have still yet to try it on or take it out the bag for that matter....LOL ...Guess thats how bad I thought I wanted it! Uggghhh impulse buys!


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You don't have to apply it as dramatic as I did....Chad did a FOTD with it (officerJenny) and it looked great! Did you make it to the mall yesterday...Funny thing is since I picked So Scaret up...I have still yet to try it on or take it out the bag for that matter....LOL ...Guess thats how bad I thought I wanted it! Uggghhh impulse buys!_

 
Yeah I got there around 1:00 yesterday. Todd talked me into getting Tahitian Sand bp, but now I'm thinking about taking it back. I don't notice any difference with it on, although the compact is really cute and so is the kitty on the powder. I feel you with the impulse buys though. Last month I went kind of Mac crazy between BBR and the CCO and eBay. At least half of the stuff I got I haven't even worn other than to swatch.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ Yeah impulse buys are costly...I would return it if you are not really feeling it....


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 12, 2009)

I know.... I just feel bad returning anything since they just throw it away! Plus he seemed so excited to be selling me that bp. Oh well, maybe he won't be there to see me take it back LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^LOL take it to another Dillards ...I did that once I felt so bad ....but sometimes if you don;t like it you need your money back...or sell it on the clearnce bin and get it back....


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL that's a good idea! The Northpark Dillards has a Mac counter right?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

yes it is right off the street...if you go in off the Northwest Hwy entrance it's inside right pass shoes on the 1st level...


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ Awesome...thanks Tish!!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 12, 2009)

So I couldn't resist anymore and I went to the CCO in Allen and I must say...they had some really great stuff! They had more Spaced Out blushes than you could shake a stick at along with X-Rocks. Lots of stuff fromm Neo actually. Lots of stuff from Fafi still - Belightful, Quad 1, some lippies...I remember Squeze It, but I can't think of the other. 

I surprisingly made it out of there with out spending over $100. Go me!! I love that place. I got Fix+ (haven't tried this yet! I hear great things), Mystery Kohl, Rollickin' PP, Femme Fi e/s, Fresh Green Mix e/s and the Spiced Chocolate Quad!! Eek! I love that thing!

I think I have fed the MAC addiction beast...for now...lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 26, 2009)

^^Has anyone been to this CCO recently?? Have they still got the Spiced Chocolate Quad???


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 26, 2009)

^^They still had several left on my last visit, but the great women of the CCO did say how popular they had been. I called before I went out to make sure they had it, so they are usually happy to check if you wanted to give them a jingle.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah staying away has saved me so much $$$$$ So I am keeping up my stay away plan....I have not even checked on new items.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Update....AngelBunny went to the CCO today and the Spiced Chocolate Quads are officially gone as of today....


----------



## machibaby1 (Mar 7, 2009)

any updates??


----------



## sdtjefferson (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys.  I went there today.  Here's a small update:

Heatherette Trios 1 and 2
Dame Edna Highlight Powders
All McQueen Collection Paint Pots
Fafi Eyes 1 and 2
Colorforms Eye Palettes (not sure which)
Holiday 08 Brush Sets
Immodest and You Say Tomato Mattene
Fafi Lipglass - Totally It, Squeeze It, Sugar Trance
Opal Lustreglass (for those with Lavender Whip)
Beauty Powder Blushes - Feeling, Eversun, Secret
Fresh Green Mix MES

And that's all I can remember at the moment.  HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ Thanks girl because I rarely ever go anymore so I will leave the updating to the other lovely ladies on here....I have bought enough stuff to last me a lifetime so I don't make the trip anymore


----------



## XOXOThatGirl (Mar 16, 2009)

I was so excited that they had my loose powder last week.  Now, if I could only catch the big pack of MAC wipes there.  The ladies at the CCO said that the MAC wipes go fast.  Has anyone actually ever seen them there?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah they go fast because when they come in the workers buy them all..I know that for a FACT!!!! They told me...urrrked the heck out of me...but what can you do!


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, can anyone C P those Mcqueen paint pots? PM me if you can, thanks


----------



## XOXOThatGirl (Mar 17, 2009)

What does 'C P' stand for?  Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Custom Purchase....you buy the items and a person pays you for it plus s/h and you ship it to them.


----------



## XOXOThatGirl (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, that's cool!  Thanks!


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Mar 20, 2009)

THEY HAD MCQUEEN PAINT POTS!!! 
i have been searching for them everywhere, i almost paid $30 at allcosmeticswholesale.com 
i hope they still have them when i go tomorrow (sat.)
if anyone needs a CP...


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Mar 22, 2009)

i ended up getting:
for myself:
electro sky p/p
pharoah p/p
cresent l/g
shore leave e/s

CP's:
2 pharoahs
1 otherworldly

my friend got:
red she said brush set:  5 eye brushes
fafi eyes 1


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

For anyone in Dallas looking for Spiced Chocolate Quads ...they have them at Dillards in North Park mall for $36 .....they had about 15-20 ...they also have Tempting Quads as well...
She said they are not allowed to return their LE items to the MFG so they found a drawer full..I was even able to buy a Smoke & Diamonds today...it was their last one...But they had Starflash shadows and quite a few COC items left as well.

I am sure for the rest they will probably take a phone order as well 214-373-7000


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

I found both Fafi eye quads, the Healtherette trios and Take Wings Eyes 4


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone been here lately?


----------



## luminouz (Apr 1, 2009)

do you know if they still have any of the spiced chocolate left? i called their 1800# and they had a "problem" pulling up their inventory... thanks.


----------



## luminouz (Apr 1, 2009)

hi, can you do  'CP'? please let me know. thanks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you asking for a CP from Dillards ...because they are normal price and it will be about the same for you to order it directly as for me to go pick it...maybe 3 dollars less..I listed their number above and they do take phone orders she told me that


----------



## luminouz (Apr 2, 2009)

THANK YOU sooo much for the info. called this morning and ordered the last of their stock..=) 

sooooo excited. been trying to get my hands on this quad for months!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

^^^ Good for you!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminouz* 

 
_THANK YOU sooo much for the info. called this morning and ordered the last of their stock..=) 

sooooo excited. been trying to get my hands on this quad for months!_

 
Uggh...you actually left a few so i bought another for a friend!! Pooohh ...But I was able to get Blooming Blush as well.I have wanted that for awhile...and I finally picked it up

Also ladies if you order they had Warmed and Petticoat MSF...I grabbed the last Redhead....But they had Brunette left
Tempting and Shadowly lady, COC lipsticks, Starflash Shadows.....

Why did I go in there I had no intentions of doing so for another month!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Apr 3, 2009)

^^Wait is the stuff you mentioned at the CCO or at Dillards?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ Dillards...I have not been to the CCo in months


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Apr 3, 2009)

^^Ah ok, Thank you =]


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Uggh...you actually left a few so i bought another for a friend!! Pooohh ...But I was able to get Blooming Blush as well.I have wanted that for awhile...and I finally picked it up

Also ladies if you order they had Warmed and Petticoat MSF...I grabbed the last Redhead....But they had Brunette left
Tempting and Shadowly lady, COC lipsticks, Starflash Shadows.....

Why did I go in there I had no intentions of doing so for another month!!_

 

Thank you Tish, I grabbed their last Petticoat this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. hope it'll work for my skin tone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^ What complexion are you...But hell...I have not seen anyone Petticoat did not work for..I am sure you will look beautiful....Those are my girls in there...I love them


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 5, 2009)

^I'm NC 25 w/ olive undertones. I hope i got one with less of the darker veining. I heard the veining looks too dark on lighter skin tone?

I also asked if they have any spiced chocolate quads left since i've been searching for one for a while now, and the MA said it sold out pretty fast "once the word got out". I automatically thought "oh, that person must be Tish". lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

You should have said my name...they sooooo Know me...I call everyday or stop by...it's walking distance from my house so I ride my bike up there a lot...But they know me by Leticia


----------



## SweetMystique (Apr 7, 2009)

Any recent updates? I was thinking about going tonight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ Nope but please update us when you return....Thanks


----------



## chococat5 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CupcakeCutie* 

 
_I went today. They got a shipment last week sometime and they are supposed to be getting more sometime soon. I was in a hurry so I don't remember everything they had, but here's the few things that I do remember.

Spiced Chocolate quad
Fafi 1 quad
Femme Fi e/s (Neo Sci Fi)
Evening Aura e/s (Neo Sci Fi)
Satin Taupe e/s
a couple of Neo l/s  and l/g (don't remember which ones)
Spaced Out and X Rocks blush (Neo Sci Fi)
a few blush cremes - Sweet William and Blossoming for sure
Blooming blush and several other blushes (don't remember all the names)
Fafi Belightful powder

They didn't have any Fafi lipsticks or blushes and no Heatherette. She did mention that she is trying to get more Fafi soon._

 
Hi,

  I also live in TX, and if anyone can CP the Spiced Chocolate quad that'd be great! PLMK! Thanks I'm also on MUA 
Lisa


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ That post you quoted is from early February......Spiced Chocolate Quads sold out a week after they were put out


----------



## SweetMystique (Apr 15, 2009)

I was there over the weekend. That list is basically the same that they had minus the Spiced Chocolate and Satin Taupe. TONS of X-Rocks tho.


----------



## chococat5 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ That post you quoted is from early February......Spiced Chocolate Quads sold out a week after they were put out_

 

Oh, I see! Thanks.. what about that one at Dillards? Do they still have it? Thx


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ no I actually purchased the last one a few weeks ago


----------



## caitlin1593 (Apr 19, 2009)

any updates? or what they've had? the last time I was there last month I got girl friendly, rollickin, strobe lip conditioner, sweet sienna, sock hop l/g, sugar trance l/g.
any thing good there now?

thanks so much! =]


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Apr 26, 2009)

I went yesterday,here are some things I remember,their is more things sorry I couldn't look at all of them.
-Polar Opposite
-Odd Couple
-Hot Contrast
-Play On Plums
-Glamour Check
-Go
-Gesso
-Pandamonium
-Retro Speck
-Shadowy Lady Quad
-Stowaways Quad
-Holiday 08 Palletes
-Both Heatherette Trios

They Had a few pigments(here are some I remember)
-Viz a Violet
-Violet
-Frost
-Golden Olive
-Fairy Lite
-Lovely Lily
-Gold Stroke

-Both Dame Edna High-Light Powders
-Some MSF Duos,(don't know what they are called)


----------



## sdtjefferson (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_I went yesterday,here are some things I remember,their is more things sorry I couldn't look at all of them.
-Polar Opposite
-Odd Couple
-Hot Contrast
-Play On Plums
-Glamour Check
-Go
-Gesso
-Pandamonium
-Retro Speck
-Shadowy Lady Quad
-Stowaways Quad
-Holiday 08 Palletes
-Both Heatherette Trios

They Had a few pigments(here are some I remember)
-Viz a Violet
-Violet
-Frost
-Golden Olive
-Fairy Lite
-Lovely Lily
-Gold Stroke

-Both Dame Edna High-Light Powders
-Some MSF Duos,(don't know what they are called)_

 

You rock!  Clearly I need to read this before I head up there just in case.  I went today and picked up the Shadowy Lady Quad and the 08 Smokey Palette.  They also had several of the Trip palettes (I think that's what they were) and still have several Fafi 2.  The lipsticks and lipglasses are still the same.  Blushes are the same as well, several from Neo Sci Fi.  I was so happy to get the Shadowy Lady quad.  I completed my CoC set with it, YEA!


----------



## bebixlove (Apr 28, 2009)

has anyone seen MSF naturals and blitz and glitz fluidliner there?

if so, any idea on price?


----------



## caitlin1593 (Apr 28, 2009)

they had MSF naturals but with the shimmer on one side and they only had one shade, i think it was medium dark?
the price if 30% off so 30% of $27

no idea on the fluidline though =/


----------



## bananarchy (Apr 30, 2009)

Were any of the Dame Edna Lippies there?


----------



## sdtjefferson (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bananarchy* 

 
_Were any of the Dame Edna Lippies there?_

 
I didn't see any when I went.


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 9, 2009)

I went yesterday and I remember the following:
*Mineralize Skinfinish in Petticoat, Gold Deposit, Warmed, and So Ceylon.**

Both Heatherette palettes, Heatherette Beauty Powder in Smooth Harmony, one Dame Edna palette, and the Dame Edna High Light Powder in What a Dame! They also had all Trip palettes. 

I bought eyeshadows in Go, Bold and Brazen, Grand Entrance and Warming Trend, and Skinfinishes in Petticoat and Warmed.
*


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (May 10, 2009)

does anyone know if they had love connection min. e/s?


----------



## Rancas (May 11, 2009)

Yes, they have Love Connection. One of my faves and looks so good with Goldstroke (which they have too). 
We were there yesterday and I saw 2 Dame Edna e/s trios, the blue/grey & the pink/purple plus 2 of the lipsticks, Coral Polyp & the red one (forgot the name).

No new brushes, I wish they'd get in something different.


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rancas* 

 
_Yes, they have Love Connection. One of my faves and looks so good with Goldstroke (which they have too). 
We were there yesterday and I saw 2 Dame Edna e/s trios, the blue/grey & the pink/purple plus 2 of the lipsticks, Coral Polyp & the red one (forgot the name).

No new brushes, I wish they'd get in something different._

 
do you happen to remember which brushes they had?


----------



## tremorviolet (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rancas* 

 
_Yes, they have Love Connection. One of my faves and looks so good with Goldstroke (which they have too). 
We were there yesterday and I saw 2 Dame Edna e/s trios, the blue/grey & the pink/purple plus 2 of the lipsticks, Coral Polyp & the red one (forgot the name).

No new brushes, I wish they'd get in something different._

 
Thanks for the report.  I'm heading up to Dallas this weekend (from Austin) and I wanna swing by and check out the Dame Edna.


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 14, 2009)

Has anyone been to the CCO in Allen recently? Please let me know what you found if you visited.


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 17, 2009)

If anyone is interested in buying the Eversun blush from the upcoming Style Warriors collection, the COO in Allen has the same blush but without the Style Warrior packaging (the usual black compact).


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

^^ yep they normally always have it I bought a couple from there as well ....I like cheaper


----------



## tremorviolet (May 17, 2009)

Well, I just got back from Dallas where I swung by the Allen CCO.  Gotta say this is a weird CCO compared to the other ones in Texas.  A really small selection of eyeshadows and lipsticks and it's kinda ghetto how all the e/s, p/p, and f/l are glued down onto acrylic strips.  But they did have more premade pallets and quads (almost all of them from the last year or so) than I've ever seen at a CCO (probably because they keep them locked away behind glass so they're tough to play with) and a huge selection of brush sets.  

I don't remeber many specifics, the Dame Edna Palettes, Kanga Rouge and the coral lippies.  Some really old stuff, I got the very last Pharaoh p/p (yay!) which, unfortunately, I just discovered has dried out some (boo!).

I was disappointed, the CCO in Houston is so much bigger.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

^^ If they do not glue them down they walk out the door....that CCO gets robbed daily


----------



## tremorviolet (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ If they do not glue them down they walk out the door....that CCO gets robbed daily_

 
Yeah, that's what the sales ladies were saying.  I wonder why that one's so much worse than the Houston or San Marcos ones?


----------



## sdtjefferson (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tremorviolet* 

 
_Well, I just got back from Dallas where I swung by the Allen CCO. Gotta say this is a weird CCO compared to the other ones in Texas. A really small selection of eyeshadows and lipsticks and it's kinda ghetto how all the e/s, p/p, and f/l are glued down onto acrylic strips. But they did have more premade pallets and quads (almost all of them from the last year or so) than I've ever seen at a CCO (probably because they keep them locked away behind glass so they're tough to play with) and a huge selection of brush sets. 

I don't remeber many specifics, the Dame Edna Palettes, Kanga Rouge and the coral lippies. Some really old stuff, I got the very last Pharaoh p/p (yay!) which, unfortunately, I just discovered has dried out some (boo!).

I was disappointed, the CCO in Houston is so much bigger._

 

I picked up Pharoah from them some months ago and noticed the same issue.  I just tightened the lid as much as possible and stored it in my one of my makeup draws(cool, dry and dark) for aabout a week, lid down and it seemed to help a lot.

I really like this CCO.  The ladies that work there are very nice, always willing to open the case when I want to check something out.  Just ask.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (May 30, 2009)

Anyone been in the past week or so?  Do you think they still have Starflash shadows in stock?  I want Glamour Check and Bold n' Brazen.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 30, 2009)

^^ They have had those in stock for months...you might to call and see if they still have any left..The had quite a few but they may be gone


----------



## Rancas (Jun 2, 2009)

They had the Tempting quad when I was there on Memorial Day. And Your Ladyship, finally got it after 3 tries, yay!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 9, 2009)

Do they still have Your Ladyship pigment, Viz-a-Violet pigment, Feline eye kohl and the Mqueen paint pots? 

If so would anyone be willing to CP these for me?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Do they still have Your Ladyship pigment, Viz-a-Violet pigment, Feline eye kohl and the Mqueen paint pots? 

If so would anyone be willing to CP these for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know they still had Your Ladyship when I went up there about a week and a half ago but the other pigment I don't remember if they did, Feline I didnt see and I don't recall paint pots either.


----------



## Rancas (Jun 16, 2009)

They have Strawbaby & Red She Said lippies. I got a backup of Strawbaby, yay!


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jun 16, 2009)

anything else to update?  i hadn't gone in months, and went a few weeks ago - i was disappointed that they had the same old stuff...i want some new brushes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thier brushes are 25% off retail...Try ordering from the F&F sale for the same price they charge


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good point.  However, I was trying to avoid the F&F sale.  I put in an order, but I forgot that my account had my old creditc card info, so the order is on hold now.  I am taking it as a sign.  Ugh, what is a MAC lover to do.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Jun 20, 2009)

Went yesterday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bought:

*Velvet Moss eyeshadow (been wanting this one!)
*Blue Edge eyeshadow (last one - was hidden in the drawer behind the counter so be sure to ask if there are any other shadows besides the testers on the floor. The saleswoman was very nice about showing them to me!)
*Silversmith Mineralize eyeshadow (been wanting this one too!)
*Dame Edna Coryl Polyp lipstick (looks amazing on)

Let's see what I remember....they had:

Go 
Sunset B.
Velvet Moss
Glamour Check
Bold and Brazen
Quite a few mineralize eyeshadow duos
MSF in Gold Deposit, Warmed, Petticoat, and one other one but I forgot! It wasn't my shade, too dark or me!
Swimming
Beautiful Iris (maybe?)
Nylon
Blackberry
Neo Sci Fi Evening Aura eyeshadow
Museum Bronze pigment (wanted this but didn't want to spend too much)
A couple of the other piggies that came out during the same collection as Museum Bronze - forgot the names!
Lovely Lily pigment
Gold Stroke Pigment
Dame Edna Coryl Polyp lipstick
Red She Said lipstick
Fast Thrill lipstick
Some Mattenes
Lots of discontinued Fluidlines (including Shade, Blue Peep, Delphic, one that may have been Brassy, etc.)
Dame Edna Beauty Powder in the lighter pink shade (can't remember the name right now)
Lots of pretty lipglasses and lustreglasses (Hey Sailor, Love Knot, etc.)
One of the 2008 Holiday pigment/glitter sets (didn't see which one)
Tons of different brush sets as usual
One or two Royal Assets lip trios
Heatherette eyeshadow trios
Looked like one of the lighter MSF Powder Duos (the ones that have the shimmer on one side and the powder on the other)
Lots of glitter liners and liquidlasts (didn't really look at those so I can't remember all they have)

Skincare:

Cremewash old and new packaging
Charged Water (the blue one)
Cleanse Off Oil old and new packaging
Studio Moisture Cream (if I'm remembering right and it is the old packaging)


If you have a question about a certain product I may remember if it was there or not, so feel free to ask!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ Great Update.....saves me a trip out there......yeah!!! That is the last place I need to go to right now!


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jun 27, 2009)

I went this afternoon and it was pretty much the same stuff.  However, they do have in Tendertones.  They also have the 181 brush, which I picked up.  It is so cute and soft.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone been here lately? I might go there this weekend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 16, 2009)

I went Sunday...same stuff...Lots of quads...Tempting, shadowy lady, stowaways and others ....no Spiced Chocolate....a few tendertones....Just a few lipsticks, a few lipglosses.....They had So Ceylon that was the only MSF ...they had 200 of those it seems...Sweet William, Sweetness, Strada BP....

They had quite a few pigments


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Any nice pigments worth looking at Tish?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 16, 2009)

I did not look at them really....I did notice...Your Ladyship, reflects Blackened red (?) Museum Bronze, Entremauve, Rushmetal ....I did not really look though I was doing a quick CP and was out the door


----------



## sdtjefferson (Jul 21, 2009)

I went the other day.  Same stuff as previously listed but also the Ungaro Beauty Powder.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 22, 2009)

ok I went there last weekend they had Blast o blue l/s! & a lot of brush sets, both 2008 pigment sets, 2007 plushglass set, angel blush, true romantic blush,
penny, shimmermint & pink couture shadesticks


----------



## CaveB (Aug 12, 2009)

Any recent visits?  Need to head up there to check it out, but I don't want to drive all the way out there for no reason.  Just wondering if anyone has been in the past few days or so.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, went yesterday - let's see what I can remember!

I purchased:

Wintersky eyeshadow
Pomposity lipstick
Strawbaby lipstick
Crazee lipstick
Inter-view Mineralize eyeshadow (Holiday '08)
True Romantic blush

My mom got:

3 Lustre Twins Collection Pro Longwear lipcolors in:

Rip Ready/Soft Lush
Gypsy Rose/Shimmer It
Red Reflection/Mirror

What I remember them having:

Most of the same lipsticks and glosses as they've had for awhile
Most of the Suite Array eyeshadow Duos
Monogram '08 makeup bag
Holiday '08 stuff - Mineralize eyeshadow - Inter-view, Persuasive, and maybe one other one
Monogram '08 224 brush
Mineralize face powder/shimmer duos in about 4 shades
Chill Collection eyeshadows - Wintersky, maybe Arctic Grey (but not for sure)
Most of Lustre Twins Pro Longwear lipsticks
Some of the Starflash eyeshadows are still there - Mink & Sable, Sunset B., Talent Pool, Glamour Check!, Bold & Brazen...

I didn't really notice many (if any) new pigments. I can't think of anything else that stood out and I looked through the stuff pretty good.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Aug 21, 2009)

I remember going about 3 weeks ago and they had Cocomotion pigment
I want to go back and see if they have it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

^^Call them and ask...they will hold it for you if they do


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have any paint pots there?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ They normally do....But if you call they will tell you which ones they have


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 27, 2009)

Have the Cremesheen glass and lipsticks hit the CCOs yet?


----------



## sdtjefferson (Aug 29, 2009)

Went up there today.   They had the 165 brush (from BBR and soon to be released again I think), so I picked that up.  Other items I noticed:

190, 191, 189, 226, 252, 129SH brushes, and 129SH in Fafi bag
Blonde MSF (plenty of these out)
Splendid Highlight Powder from Dame Edna
Strada blush
Enough Said BPB
Lovely Lily, Bell Bottom Blue, Steel Blue, Aire de Blu and bunch more pigments
Marquis D, What a do, Red she Said lipsticks
Black Russian eyeliner
Shadowy Lady and Tempting Quads but just a few left out
All the Holiday 08 e/s palettes, Cool eyes palette from Holiday 07
Hello Kitty Plush was sitting back there, but i'm not sure how many they have
Fafi doll, not sure of the name


That's all I can remember!  Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy smokes ladies!  Our lovely CCO has Hello Kitty in full effect!

Hello Kitty Plush
Small makeup bag
Pink and white nail laquers
Strayn l/s
Kitty Kouture Mystery powders
Kitty Kouture dazzleglasses
Tippy and Fun & Games BPB
Pink Fish and Popster TLC

They didn't have either beauty powder or e/s quad and no lipglasses either.
Oh, they also have the Rose Romance Quad.
Enjoy!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Sep 5, 2009)

I soo need to buy the Hello Kitty Plush haha


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_Holy smokes ladies! Our lovely CCO has Hello Kitty in full effect!

Hello Kitty Plush
Small makeup bag
Pink and white nail laquers
Strayn l/s
Kitty Kouture Mystery powders
Kitty Kouture dazzleglasses
Tippy and Fun & Games BPB
Pink Fish and Popster TLC

They didn't have either beauty powder or e/s quad and no lipglasses either.
Oh, they also have the Rose Romance Quad.
Enjoy!_

 
ugh.  Your CCO always has so much better stuff than mine.  I went the other day looking for the BBR MSFs and they had none.  Said they never heard of it

I didnt see any Hello Kitty makeup bags or dazzleglasses at mine either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But YAY for yall


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2009)

This CCO is awesome!  I think I am going to have to move in with Tish so I can stalk this CCO at all times!


----------



## Ciani (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone willing to CP Your Ladyship Pigment for me if they happen to be going?


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Sep 7, 2009)

I went today and basically the have the same thing,,
I also saw the [i think] 182 and some white haired short handled brush,not the one with a curvy handle haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that is best i could describe it..


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 7, 2009)

The 183...they have had that one for awhile...I love that brush


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 13, 2009)

This is the last time I'm going to the CCO for at least 2 months... yeah right,lol!

Anyways...

Refined MSF
Perferct Topping MSF
So Ceylon MSF
Petticoat MSF
Night Violet Mattene - coming out with Style Black so might as well get for cheaper here
Hello Kitty beauty powders and at least one of the palettes

I promise, I'm not going back.  My wallet can't take it anymore!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ That is why I don't go...I haven't been in months lol


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 13, 2009)

Is anyone willing to CP Blonde and Redhead MSFs for me?  my CCO still have not received them yet


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^Anyone?  I need Blonde MSF.


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi fellow Texans!

This Outlet is right up the way from me, but I've never been. I will def. have to make a trip really soon.

Does anyone have the number? I'd like to know if they have Glamour Check.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2009)

The number is really easy to look up online or by calling 411 ...Here is the link to the malls I just happen to have it in my favs

Cosmetics Company Store at Shopping Malls Store Locations


----------



## Sophisto (Oct 2, 2009)

i'm surprised no one has any updates!! do i need to make a trip out there to liven this forum up?


----------



## smaxwell01 (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone been lately? Have you seen Your Ladyship pigment?


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

I went recently and the basically have a few of the same things,,

I dont know about pigments sorry =/


----------



## SweetMystique (Oct 23, 2009)

If its not raining, I plan on stopping by tomorrow. I'm hoping they have the HK TLCs.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 17, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

No updates yet?


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Black Friday at this CCO? Will they be opening at midnight like they did last year? I didn't get to go last year, but did they have stuff on sale or was it just regular price? Thanks!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok well I went today, they still have the same eyeshadows and quads
just a few new things i saw..

*MSF Blush Duos* in
-Earth to Earth
-Hot Planet
-light over dark
-moon river
*MSF
*-Petticoat
-Perfect Topping
-Refine
*Pigments*
-Melon
-Circa Plum
-Rushmetal
-Bell Bottom Blue
-Vintage Gold
-Gold Mode


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice update!


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Jan 2, 2010)

I went yesterday to check it out, and i am going back to day to pick up things that i put on hold. 

While i was paying for my duo fiber fan brush (lol), i counted how many pigments & GLITTERS they had in the case: 27
Also eye pallets
trip
both heatherette
both dame edna
stowaways
shadowy lady
tempting (they had probably 15 of each of CoC)
holiday 2008 cool and ??

lips:
basically all of the same stuff the only one that really stood out to me was blast o blue
they had some fafi and 3D glasses nothing new there (plus of course 20 other l/g)

single shadows:
they had many starflash and 2 neo sci fi colors, they had pretty much all of the cool heat shadows, or at least the popular ones
they had some naughty naughticals shadows and some just regular discontinued shadows

they had about 14 shades of fluidline and 6 shades of paint pot (they still have electro sky)

face:
all of the foundations were all nc40+ so thats a no for my NC15 skin
both rose romance rose shaped beauty powders
emanuel ungaro fashion dew beauty powder
perfect topping MSF

a few traincases
fafi dolls
fafi tote bag
many small mac bags
some skin care things
brush sets from patternmaker, holiday 2007, 2008


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Jan 2, 2010)

also, they have about 10 mac brushes displayed, but the sales woman said that they dont display most of their brushes because they get stolen. while she was finding a brush for me i saw the 183 kabuki and i was so excited because i have heard really great things about that brush so YAY


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Jan 3, 2010)

Great update!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you happen to know which pigments and fluidlines they had? I'll be semi in the area in a week, not sure if I should make the trip though. TIA!


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Jan 25, 2010)

sorry for getting back to you so late...

they had almost every limited edition fluidline (blue peep, frostlite, blitz and glitz, sage, the purple one....) i'm sorry i know there were about 10 of them. 

as for pigments they had mostly limited edition, (kitchmas, deep blue green, bell bottom blue, mutiny, rose gold, mauvement...) i'm sorry its been a while since i was there, but they had about 20-25 glitters and pigments


----------



## Allybcd (Jan 26, 2010)

I should be going up to the store either tomorrow or Thursday.  Anybody need me to look for anything in specific?


----------



## BelleGoddess (Feb 16, 2010)

I went to the CCO on Sunday.  Their selection was pretty limited.  You know how normally they have 2 stands of MAC and that shelving unit along the side wall. This time they only had 1 and the shelving unit.  I don't remember what collections some of the items came from.  They had a TON of Mineralize Skinfinish.  

some of the Skinfinishes that I remember: Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Gold Deposit, Blonde, Brunette 

they also had a blush/beauty powder from the Emanuel Ungaro collection...I believe it was Flower Mist Dew

They also had some Brushed Metal-X Cream Shadows in Gold Stroke and Gilded Ash

They had a Fafi doll...I believe it had on a green outfit...

Quite a few eyeshadow & lip palettes (can't remember the collection/s they came from)

Foundation: they had Studio Stick and Moisture Blend.  And the foundation that is numbered 200, 300, etc (I think that's Hyper Real?)...they also had Mineralize SPF Loose Powder Foundation...I noticed normally they have shades of foundation more for WOC but this time they had mostly 15-35 range

They had a tube of Prep+Prime Line Filler (it was in a black tube)

lots of Strobe Liquid, Honey Salve (Style Warrior), and Moisture Cream

a ton of fluidline colors (didn't pay too much attention as I only use black)

they had a Pearlglide black eyeliner w/multi colored glitter in it (should've gotten that)

Zoom Lash and Pro Lash

didn't really check out the glass case with the piggies in it...they had quite a few eyeshadow quad pallettes in there though...


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 30, 2010)

Went this past weekend, and the selection was pretty sad.  Only a few eyeshadows and lippies.  There were quite a few MSFs and pigments, but they were older ones (nothing super rare) and there wasn't any of the recently d/c'd larger jar variety.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 7, 2010)

I went today and they had this whole face kit... i can't remember what it was called but it included 
1 MAC lip stick (cant remember which one)
1 MAC Iridescent powder in Belightful
1 MAC eyeshadow in Knight Divine
1 MAC eyeshadow in Naked Lunch
1 MAC mini zoom lash
1 brush #181     the mini kabuki!
for only.............. $41!!! +tax


----------



## Cinci (May 9, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I haven't been to the Allen, TX CCO myself, but I came accross this post (posted on May 5, 2010) on LJ, and thought I would repost it here for any of you who might be looking for full sized pigments.. 

 Quote:

  If you live near a CCO, or if you are thinking about going to one soon, GET THERE SOON. I went in the Allen,TX CCO today and I was pleasantly surprised. There were about 25 pigments there and quite a few were permanent pigments in the old packaging. I'm assuming that it's from when the old jars got discontinued, but I don't know. All I do know is that I got a Platinum pigment for $12.75. And they had Golden Lemon, Teal, Gold, and so many more. So, if you can manage it, get to a CCO. I don't think that you'll regret it.


----------



## SweetMystique (Jul 2, 2010)

If this rain lets up, I"ll be making a trip tomorrow. Has anyone been recently?


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jul 2, 2010)

I went yesterday. I started writing things down, but my pen broke part-way through so I only got e/s and l/s. Here's what I remember:

- about 20 pigments: kitchmas, cocomotion, pink bronze, pink opal, teal, fairy lite, etc. (old jars)

- photorealism, in the gallery, tempting, fafi eyes 2 and about 3 other quads 

- Holiday '09 and '08 e/s palettes and mini pigment and l/g sets from Holiday '09 

- eye and lip bags from Holiday '09 

- lots of l/g (Cult of Cherry, Li' Hot Pepper, Snowgirl, Wonderstruck, Sonic vibe, Queen Bee, Buzz, Virgin Kiss, Soft and Slow, Strawberry Blonde, Red Devil + lots more)

- Sublime Shine dazzleglass creme

- Lipsticks: B-babe, Viva Glam IV, Strayin', Sharp Focus, Crazee, Sparks Can Fly, Blow Dry, Rozz Revival, Dubonet, Skew, Lovin' It, Strange Hybrid, Madly Creative, Fast Thrill, Burnin, Marquise d', Gilty Kiss, Made with Love, Hold the Pose, What a Do!, Full Body, Red She Said, Colour Crafted, Propogate, Inner Hue, Creme  Cerise, Resolutely Red, Blast O Blue, Trimming Talk, Jest, Front Lit, Provision, Strawbaby, Barely Lit

- Eyeshadows: Blue Flame, Dreammaker, Suave Intentions, Love Lace, Haunting, Sunset B, Femme Fi, Submarine, Mink & Sable, Warming Trend, Knight Divine, French Cuff, Warm Chill, Lotusland, Star by Night, Knight, Felt Blue, Shore Leave, Henna, Scene 1, Floral Fantasy, Lavendar Sky, Grand Entrance, Vellum, Ego

- MES: Fresh Green Mix, Girlish Romp, Heat Element, Interview, Illusionary/Burning Ambition, Family Silver, Bright Side/Gallery Gal, Word of Mouth, Earthly Riches, Fashion Patch, Odd Bits, Mayhem, Under Your Spell, Midnight Madness, It's a Miracle

- 6 or 7 shadesticks: sharkskin, butternutty, red velvet, beige-ing 

- 10 - 12 fluidlines

- the perfect cheek blush and a couple more (pretty small blush/msf selection)

- Triple Fusion, Porcelain Pink msf's + a couple more


Planning on going back next week sometime to finish/update my list.


----------



## QueenBam (Jul 23, 2010)

Omg girl you are a lifesaver! Thanks for the list.

Ill be making a trip this weekend. Any of you girls wanna go shopping together? I get an extra 10% discount i'm willing to share with y'all.... just PM me whenever, i dont have many friends in the area


----------



## January (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm going there in a month! Any updates???


----------



## maryphillips07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to do pick ups? I live in Texas but not near Allen.


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm planning on taking a trip tomorrow~


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Nov 8, 2010)

gurlnextdoor said:


> I'm planning on taking a trip tomorrow~



 	Would love it if you could do an update on what they have!!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Nov 14, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## sinergy (Jun 4, 2011)

updates??? ive been wanting to try and find this particular outlet, since its the closer to me..is it pretty big?

  	bump!!!  taking my kiddos school shopping this week and i def want to find this cco and see what they have..has anyone been here lately??


----------



## sinergy (Jul 28, 2011)

went today, they had a bunch of pressed hyperreal powder in extra light, msf in porcelain pink, solar riche bronzer, a few mineral powder foundation, they had some venimous villains things, shadows, blushes, that dr facilier powder, and a few of the glosses, liberty of london shadows glosses and blushes rose romance blushes greasepaint sticks quite a few of those, lipstick selection was horrible, but they had a good size lipgloss to pick from, cult of cherry, liberty of london, ven villain, fabulous felines, 3n, shadows they had to the beach and quite a few others a smaller train case, some holiday lip and eye sets mac look boxes where they had the whole face kit, a few older holiday viva glam sets with the lipstick plus two mini glosses, some quads but i didnt really see them and just normal pigments nothing really unique that i saw, brushes they had the 252, a kabuki, a few others but i dont remember numbers a large foundation brush and a powder brush, um..what else what else,...i think thats about it. not a bad selection but the girl told me they only recently got their shipment from May, that they havent gotten june or july yet it had been pushed back and they didnt know when they would be getting that stuff in.

  	i only ended up getting three eyeshadows : straw harvest cause it just looked so pretty to me, dunno why..lol, birds and berries from LOL and suave intentions i dont know why i overlooked birds and berries before, what a pretty color, i cant wait to play with it and suave intentions so buttery soft!
  	superglass in cherry electric what a great color but that big chunky glitter is freakn killing me..
  	cremesheen in go for it, i dont know why i got this but oh well, i have a purple lipstick now..
  	lustre glass in Little Vi which is discontinued and such a shame cause its such a purrty color
  	lustre glass in hey, sailor


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone been recently? Going to be driving through and thinking about checking it out...


----------



## katelyn1223 (Jan 6, 2012)

bump!  I'm thinking about going there this weekend, and since it's about 45 minutes away, I'd love to know if the selection is worth the drive.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 6, 2012)

I went about a week before christmas and the ladies were just recieving info about a pretty good size shipment they were going to get in supposed to have a new makeup train case also. they did tell me i could call and see what they got in.

  	they had liberty of london, venemous villains, rose romance, lots of regular eyeshadows and mineralize shadows, blushes from ven vill. rose romance, liberty london,  and porcelain pink msf a few beauty powders and bronzers, uhm they had foundations and studio sculpt concealers, a lot of colors in that and a pressed powder in about six different colors, i dont remember what powder it was though.  decent selection on pigments and quads and old holiday stuff tartan tale some brush sets from last yr and the yr before..it was a pretty big selection of stuff, but just nothing that stood out to me really i did buy a lot but it was like stuff i was replacing..carbon, humid, things like that. wish i could be more help, but if you do go please post if you see anything good!


----------



## katelyn1223 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks! I'll definitely post if i see anything good, if I do end up going


----------



## TitaPR (Mar 15, 2012)

Today I put the Stacy address on the GPS to get to this outlet and it took me to a Trailer Park place to dead end..


----------



## mymacaddiction (Jan 23, 2013)

I know this is a really old thread, but I made the drive out to Allen today to check out CCO for the first time.   They had a ton of quads. Evil eye, parlor smoke ( I think it was called) and several others. Lots of eyeshadow duos.   Several of the tartan plaid lines. No recent-ish LE stuff.   I grabbed Play it Proper beauty powder (been wanting this for a while!), personal style beauty powder/blush, saffron and mythical eyeshadows and dress it up pro longwear lip stick.   Overall I was disappointed but did manage to get these few things that I love!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 24, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> Overall I was disappointed but did manage to get these few things that I love!


 
  	They have a lot of not-so-hot products that seem to sit on the shelves forever. The good stuff, i.e. new LE products, are usually gone within a few days when they get new shipments. It's only worth going when they received new shipments.


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I live near this outlet mall.  I've never been there. Guess I need to go check it out!


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 4, 2013)

If you go, let me know what they have! I'm wondering if they got any new stuff in!


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, I went yesterday.  They had the tartan quads, evil eye, parlor smoke, both shop/cook quads, a few not terribly interesting beauty powders and blushes, some of the glitter handle brush sets.  I was hoping they had redhead, but no dice.  I picked up the cooling powder thingy in truth and light, but overall it was disappointing.


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 9, 2013)

Also, they said they had already gotten their feb shipment in


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the update!!! I won't be making a trip out there any time soon.


----------



## lkillie (May 27, 2013)

I went today and purchased Immortal Flower blush (will be in the new All About Orange collection), Honey Love l/s, and Tempting quad.  This was my first time there, and they had a LARGE amount of eye shadows!  Not sure if that's the norm.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 2, 2013)

lkillie said:


> I went today and purchased Immortal Flower blush (will be in the new All About Orange collection), Honey Love l/s, and Tempting quad.  This was my first time there, and they had a LARGE amount of eye shadows!  Not sure if that's the norm.


  	that's awesome. I like a hour and 15 mins from roundrock outlet. I will see what they have this week. I know they have razzledazzer which is also in the AAO collection so I picked it up


----------



## lkillie (Jun 2, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> that's awesome. I like a hour and 15 mins from roundrock outlet. I will see what they have this week. I know they have razzledazzer which is also in the AAO collection so I picked it up


  	Oh wow nice!  That's one of the lipsticks I purchased at release.  The Allen one didn't have it, otherwise I would have snatched it up.    Hope you find some goodies there!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

lkillie said:


> I went today and purchased Immortal Flower blush (will be in the new All About Orange collection), Honey Love l/s, and Tempting quad.  This was my first time there, and they had a LARGE amount of eye shadows!  Not sure if that's the norm.


  	Allen has usually a large selection of e/s, but some of them have been sitting on the shelves forever. In other words: It's more exciting when you go there for the first time, but don't expect too much new e/s stock. The blushes, however, seem to change frequently, but that is due to the fact that people will buy them up quickly.


----------



## lkillie (Jun 3, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Allen has usually a large selection of e/s, but some of them have been sitting on the shelves forever. In other words: It's more exciting when you go there for the first time, but don't expect too much new e/s stock. The blushes, however, seem to change frequently, but that is due to the fact that people will buy them up quickly.


   That's okay about the e/s stock. I'm just starting out with mac so it will give me a chance to shop without getting too frantic.


----------



## misskaine (Jan 10, 2015)

Are these posts recrnt( wonder if I should make a trip


----------



## misskaine (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm definitely wanted new stuff


----------



## myzleelee (Dec 14, 2015)

Any updates? Looking to take my first cco trip in texas


----------

